# OPPO BDP-103 Blu-ray Player Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/oppo103.jpg[/img]*OPPO BDP-103 Blu-Ray Player*

There is no question that OPPO is a well respected brand among home theater enthusiasts, and discussions about their products can be found on forums across the web. The company is rolling out updates this year to a couple of well established products - the BDP-93 and BDP-95. The BDP-103 has already replaced the BDP-93, and the BDP-105 will soon replace the BDP-95 as the brand's flagship device. After some frustrations with a couple of lower end Blu-ray players, and unreliable HTPC performance, I decided to invest in the BDP-103. My decision was based on a combination of OPPO's positive brand image, and the features available on the BDP-103. So far the player has met my expectations, and it has turned out to be a great fit for my home theater.

Read The Full Review


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Excellent Review. I Reviewed the BDP-93 here and must say the 93 is my favorite Digital Source I have ever owned. Crazy thing is it cost $1000 less than my Denon DVD-3910, $300 less than my Pioneer Elite BDP-05, and less than many other DVD/BDP's I have owned as well.

Since getting my 93, I have not even used my OPPO BDP-83. In fact, it is now being used by one of my friends. The BDP-103 is quite similar to the 93 and shares the amazing Disc Loader that was co-developed by the Tohei Group of Japan. It was a major upgrade over the BDP-83's Disc Loaded made it feel like a lower end BDP.

The industrial design of these BDP's is amazing as well. It is awesome that the 103 added illumination on the Front Panel. I am guessing the 103/105 are going to be offered for a long time as it is fully compliant with the AACS Final Adopter Agreement thus has no analog video outputs. In addition, it has Cinavia Copyright Control. It is awesome that it can be used as a DAC as well, offers an MHL Input for connecting to Smartphones, 5.1 support for Netflix, 4K Support and more.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco

Man, between JJ and now Peter I am really going to have to commit and get an Oppo. You guys are killing me! Ok, it will actually be my bride that kills me for buying one, but I am so blaming you guys for peer pressure... :T

Great review Peter!


----------



## Steve S

Have you played any SACD's or DVD A's?


----------



## Zeitgeist

Nice Review! Interesting to see the amount of streaming features.

I've been contemplating buying an Oppo for quite a while........ Looks like the 103 is pretty mature. 

Time to bite the bullet soon!


----------



## Peter Loeser

Steve S said:


> Have you played any SACD's or DVD A's?


I have not yet tested these specific formats, but plan to do so and will definitely post my impressions in this thread.


----------



## Sevenfeet

On the surface, the BDP-103 looks pretty solid. I've been wanting something that woule play Blu-Ray ripped MKVs from my server without a lot of hassle (or my DVDs for that matter). It looks like the 103 is that player. I'm a little disappointed that ALAC and Airplay support was left out but that's in a lot of receivers these days so it's not that important (and the Apple TV is only $99 anyway).

I don't remember the review speaking to the network file system user interface so I may have to search elsewhere for it.


----------



## Sevenfeet

And now I just realized that the whole MKV compatibility stuff just might be threatened by Cinavia. Look Hollywood, I don't mind if you put this on discs destined for the rental market. But seriously, hands on the sell through market. That's not your piracy problem.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Sevenfeet said:


> On the surface, the BDP-103 looks pretty solid. I've been wanting something that woule play Blu-Ray ripped MKVs from my server without a lot of hassle (or my DVDs for that matter). It looks like the 103 is that player. I'm a little disappointed that ALAC and Airplay support was left out but that's in a lot of receivers these days so it's not that important (and the Apple TV is only $99 anyway).
> 
> I don't remember the review speaking to the network file system user interface so I may have to search elsewhere for it.


The BDP-103 does indeed do an excellent job of streaming Blu-ray ripped MKVs. Playback is very smooth. I did briefly mention the network file interface in the review, and included a couple of screenshots of the user interface. If you have questions that go beyond my comments in the review, feel free to ask here. I would be glad to post additional results and screenshots. Aside from a couple quirks I pointed out, the interface is very intuitive, and surprisingly responsive. One of my main criteria for a Blu-ray player was well executed streaming of local network files. So far I am very pleased with the OPPO.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Peter Loeser said:


> The BDP-103 does indeed do an excellent job of streaming Blu-ray ripped MKVs. Playback is very smooth. I did briefly mention the network file interface in the review, and included a couple of screenshots of the user interface. If you have questions that go beyond my comments in the review, feel free to ask here. I would be glad to post additional results and screenshots. Aside from a couple quirks I pointed out, the interface is very intuitive, and surprisingly responsive. One of my main criteria for a Blu-ray player was well executed streaming of local network files. So far I am very pleased with the OPPO.


I think I read the review originally on the iPad so I didn't get the artwork. One question for you...how is artwork handled for movies? I see that you mentioned that but it is getting it from the BD files itself or are you supposed to bring it with compatible tagging program? And I assume that the BDP-103 can do DVD rips too?

Lastly, is it working with a folder, a .ISO file of the rip or either?


----------



## typ44q

Steve S said:


> Have you played any SACD's or DVD A's?


I have played SACD's on mine and they sound great! For regular cd's it will pull up the album artwork through gracenote but it does not do it for SACD (at least not the ones I tried) not a big deal but would be nice if it could. 
I sold my BDP 83 to get the 103 and am very happy with that decision as I now have a 3D TV and would like to actually watch the stack of 3D blurays I have been collecting for a while now 

Honestly I can not tell the difference between the two players as far as audio and video quality, they are both excellent. 
I love the idea of HDMI inputs on this player and will try connecting my cable box to it and see how it looks, If I can get my Harmony remote to make the whole process seamless it just might be worth it.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Sevenfeet said:


> I think I read the review originally on the iPad so I didn't get the artwork. One question for you...how is artwork handled for movies? I see that you mentioned that but it is getting it from the BD files itself or are you supposed to bring it with compatible tagging program? And I assume that the BDP-103 can do DVD rips too?
> 
> Lastly, is it working with a folder, a .ISO file of the rip or either?


I do not recall any artwork being displayed for movies on my local network. This may vary based on file type and metadata. I will note that I have not used any tagging software to add artwork or other details to my videos. All of my locally stored video files are .mkv format. MKV is an audio/video container, like MP4, but it is compatible with some HD video and audio formats that MP4 is not (if I remember correctly). I use a program called MakeMKV to rip them losslessly. This includes Blu-ray and DVD sources.




typ44q said:


> I have played SACD's on mine and they sound great! For regular cd's it will pull up the album artwork through gracenote but it does not do it for SACD (at least not the ones I tried) not a big deal but would be nice if it could.


Thanks for the feedback regarding SACD playback! I am not surprised to hear that that it excels in that area. Glad to hear you are also satisfied with your BDP-103 purchase.


----------



## jmilton7043

With MHL in the front, I'm going to get the new Roku stick...and retire, baby!


----------



## OZZIERP

I still have my 83 but it has been moved to the bedroom as I now have a 103 in my HT and the ability of 3D plus other functions as usual it has met all my expectations.


----------



## Archivist

Hi Peter,

Nice review, I too have been looking at the various Oppo players for a few years. Needless to say, I occasionally have the 'spur of the moment' impulse as well, but typically take a bit of time to research and review. I noted with interest your Emotiva UMC-1 and I think you mentioned the USP-1 as well. I also have the UMC-1 and wonder how you are linking the two devices - HDMI or Analog? Also are you using the USP-1 (Analog or Coax/Toslink?) and doing Home Theater Bypass for Movies? I seem to have so many cables, cords, and connection options, that are in a cabinet, I almost can't make any work :gulp:! My current DVD-A/SACD/DVD player is an older Cambridge Audio (nice unit but doesn't really fit and only Analog/Toslink). For BluRay its a real cheapy, so would really be interested in your setup. Finally I have my DVD's "ripped" to an unRaid Server (does not really do well for me as a DLNA source), but am moving more to Apple every month. Is that going to be a duplication of effort or do you think that the Oppo as a "network" streamer will suffice?

Again thanks for the review and to others who have commented!

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dave,

It does sound like you are moving toward a setup very similar to mine. My OPPO and UMC-1 are connected via HDMI, so the UMC-1 is handling the audio processing. So far I am quite pleased with that arrangement for both music and movies.

I do not have a USP-1 for 2-channel listening, although I plan to do that soon. I will either pick up a USP-1, which is on sale right now (and rather tempting), or a Parasound 2100, which also has the HT Bypass feature.

I have used the BDP-103 for streaming music and movies from my network and it does both very nicely. I don't feel the need to add another video streaming box to my setup. I would say the user interface on something like an Apple TV is a little more slick that the OPPO, but the nice thing about the OPPO is its compatibility with lots of different music and video formats.

Hope that helps. Whatever decision you make, we would love to hear your experience here.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dave - you were right, I did mistakenly refer to the USP-1 in my review. That was a typo and has been corrected. Nice catch.


----------



## Archivist

Peter Loeser said:


> Dave,
> 
> It does sound like you are moving toward a setup very similar to mine. My OPPO and UMC-1 are connected via HDMI, so the UMC-1 is handling the audio processing. So far I am quite pleased with that arrangement for both music and movies.
> 
> I do not have a USP-1 for 2-channel listening, although I plan to do that soon. I will either pick up a USP-1, which is on sale right now (and rather tempting), or a Parasound 2100, which also has the HT Bypass feature.
> 
> I have used the BDP-103 for streaming music and movies from my network and it does both very nicely. I don't feel the need to add another video streaming box to my setup. I would say the user interface on something like an Apple TV is a little more slick that the OPPO, but the nice thing about the OPPO is its compatibility with lots of different music and video formats.
> 
> Hope that helps. Whatever decision you make, we would love to hear your experience here.


Hi Peter,

Thanks for the feedback. I too have been looking at the USP-1 though wonder if the BD103 doesn't really suffice. I like my music, but truly do more movies than music and have both Apple TVs (older ATV2 & new ATV3) plus an AirPort Express to send music to the whole house system. I've tried numerous devices to read my unRaid Server for Movies and must confess that the ATV 2 or 3 is the best at this point as long as they are in MP4 M4V or MKV format. Starting to re-rip/convert for the ATV's but if I go with the OPPO, might not have to do all of them. The one thing I was surprised at was the re-ripped size which is significantly less than .VOB and as best my old eyes can tell just as good.

I like the Emotiva line, seems solid and certainly above average without going so overboard that it startles the budget! Emo was supposed to have info on the new UMC-200 today which might offer an alternative to the USP-1 and UMC-1, also on Holiday Sale at $ 599 I believe. I probably should have waited but HDMI was calling and my LMC-1 just didn't cut it video wise. I think the 200 doesn't have the Video Processing Engine, but since the Oppo is outstanding, that might be more than enough.

Off this subject (please move if appropriate); FYI and others, BB has the PlayStation3 Monitor (240 Hz) w/2 HDMI & Component inputs at ~$ 179. For a 24" Monitor that can double as a 3D workstation/Game/TV/Movie device, there's not much better and according to the info, 2 players can each have a game screen at 120 Hz and not see the other's screen! I picked this up 2 weeks ago for my Mac Mini after deciding the iMac was too big for my space.

This possibly relates to the Oppo as a 3D device since my projector doesn't have that capability, so I might be able to send it a signal via the 2nd HDMI out, hmm not a bad thought! I don't plan to upgrade my Projector real soon, but in the short run, the Oppo might just suffice.

Thanks again for the info and update. I'll take a look at the Parasound (my amps are Parasound) but will probably defer that to another time even though the USP-1 is on sale.

Dave :whistling:


----------



## Peter Loeser

Dave,

almost 100% of the movies on my network drive (USB HD attached to Airport Extreme) are MKV files. The BDP-103 handles these very nicely (DVD and Blu-ray rips), but my Apple TV in a separate room won't play them. One of the features that attracted me to the OPPO was the fact that it could stream MKV files from my network, as it eliminated the need for me to add a streaming box (Boxee, WDTV Live, etc.) on top of a Blu-ray player just to stream MKVs.

I have not tested the 3D capability of the OPPO as I do not have a 3D display, but the dual HDMI outputs are quite handy. It even has 2 HDMI inputs, so it can do audio/video decoding and output none HDMI audio and video (i.e. if your TV or Receiver does not have HDMI inputs).


----------



## Osage_Winter

I may just invest in this deck; the BDP-83 I have been running since its inception, while built like a brick outhouse and exhibiting outstanding DVD upscaling abilities, is beginning to give me constant little issues, such as freezing up (even WITH BD Live disabled and constant dumping of Persistent Storage) and loss of HDMI handshake with regard to audio to my Onkyo AVR -- twice now, I have played a standard DVD and the bitstreamed Dolby Digital signal didn't come over my HDMI line to the Onkyo from the Oppo, instead indicating that the PLAYER was doing the decoding (which seems impossible because I'm set up in the Oppo for HDMI Audio to be sent BITSTREAM via HDMI) as evidenced by the lack of the little orange "Dolby D" light on the AVR's display.

This is getting frustrating now, and I'm beginning to think it's time for an upgrade, as much as I like my '83...

I really didn't want to consider a player outside of Oppo, to be honest; comparing the Oppos to the other decks out there like the Panasonics, Sonys, et al, the Oppos are heavily built with real nice aluminum faceplates and a businesslike approach -- the other players are plasticky in comparison, with tiny chassis dimensions and high-gloss looks that don't appear as rich and "serious" as the Oppos. Add in the affordability factor (well, perhaps not compared to the $200 or under players out there) and their DVD upscaling performance (well worth it to me), and the Oppos are a no-brainer...but I am concerned with reliability since living with the BDP-83 for a few years now...onder:


----------



## Sevenfeet

Osage_Winter said:


> I may just invest in this deck; the BDP-83 I have been running since its inception, while built like a brick outhouse and exhibiting outstanding DVD upscaling abilities, is beginning to give me constant little issues, such as freezing up (even WITH BD Live disabled and constant dumping of Persistent Storage) and loss of HDMI handshake with regard to audio to my Onkyo AVR -- twice now, I have played a standard DVD and the bitstreamed Dolby Digital signal didn't come over my HDMI line to the Onkyo from the Oppo, instead indicating that the PLAYER was doing the decoding (which seems impossible because I'm set up in the Oppo for HDMI Audio to be sent BITSTREAM via HDMI) as evidenced by the lack of the little orange "Dolby D" light on the AVR's display.
> 
> This is getting frustrating now, and I'm beginning to think it's time for an upgrade, as much as I like my '83...
> 
> I really didn't want to consider a player outside of Oppo, to be honest; comparing the Oppos to the other decks out there like the Panasonics, Sonys, et al, the Oppos are heavily built with real nice aluminum faceplates and a businesslike approach -- the other players are plasticky in comparison, with tiny chassis dimensions and high-gloss looks that don't appear as rich and "serious" as the Oppos. Add in the affordability factor (well, perhaps not compared to the $200 or under players out there) and their DVD upscaling performance (well worth it to me), and the Oppos are a no-brainer...but I am concerned with reliability since living with the BDP-83 for a few years now...onder:


It's been an interesting change in the last 6+ years. The original BDP-83 was designed to be a bargain, especially compared to the few other universal players out there. So Oppo had to design a player that had great construction and great operation, all for half to a quarter of what Denon and others were doing. Since then most of those other players are gone. Normal Blu-Ray players that were going for $300-$500 are now sub-$100 with nice ones going for $150. That puts the Oppo at the strange position of not being as great a price value as it used to be, but still having features important to the home theater crowd that most other players didn't have.

My last Oppo player was one of the universal DVD players way back in the day (it still serves me doing SACD duty in my two channel room). The BDP-103 is looking very good assuming I can talk my wife into spending the money.


----------



## OZZIERP

I feel the Oppo is still a bargain with audio/videophile quality plus the fact its played every disc without fail something my other players can't say besides having options yet to be offered by the competition.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Interesting and valid points, gentlemen; I agree with pretty much everything stated -- the key is, as one member pointed out, getting my wife sold on the new Oppo...:coocoo: :whistling: onder:


----------



## f0zz

Is the 4k uP scaling somthing that is useful with current electronics? I'm nt sure what my JVC x30 would do with the signal?


----------



## Osage_Winter

Does anyone know what the current, up to date firmware version is for the 83?


----------



## Peter Loeser

f0zz said:


> Is the 4k uP scaling somthing that is useful with current electronics? I'm nt sure what my JVC x30 would do with the signal?


It will not make a difference in your case if your projector's max resolution is 1920 x 1080. You will need a 4k capable display to get the full effect. 



Osage_Winter said:


> Does anyone know what the current, up to date firmware version is for the 83?


OPPO has some info on their site here: http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/bdp-83-firmware-59-0117.aspx


----------



## Osage_Winter

My apologies -- this wasn't even the right thread to ask a question regarding the 83...:sarcastic: :coocoo:


----------



## Osage_Winter

Peter Loeser said:


> It will not make a difference in your case if your projector's max resolution is 1920 x 1080. You will need a 4k capable display to get the full effect.
> 
> 
> 
> OPPO has some info on their site here: http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/bdp-83-firmware-59-0117.aspx


Consequently, Peter, after I checked the link you provided, it does indeed seem I am running that version, so I'm up to date...

Interesting that I am still having minor issues with this player, even with constantly dumping Persistent Storage and leaving BD Live turned off...:R :sarcastic:


----------



## jmilton7043

I had some lip sync issues that the new Beta SW update fixed. It also included a few more movie apps. I also got notified that the new iOS (and Android) apps are up and running for controlling the 103 via my iPad and iPhone.

Love this company!


----------



## Peter Loeser

jmilton7043 said:


> I had some lip sync issues that the new Beta SW update fixed. It also included a few more movie apps. I also got notified that the new iOS (and Android) apps are up and running for controlling the 103 via my iPad and iPhone.
> 
> Love this company!


Nifty. Just downloaded the app and might give it a try tonight.


----------



## typ44q

jmilton7043 said:


> I had some lip sync issues that the new Beta SW update fixed. It also included a few more movie apps. I also got notified that the new iOS (and Android) apps are up and running for controlling the 103 via my iPad and iPhone.
> 
> Love this company!


The Android version of the app has not been updated since November 2nd, did they add anything new to it?

Any problems with the beta so far? I have noticed lipsync issues too. 

Is the youtube app one of the updates? I noticed my TV updated its youtube app (and added really cool functionality!) but not the Oppo, not sure if that is updated separate from the firmware.


----------



## Peter Loeser

OPPO is offering a Roku streaming stick for use with their BDP-103 and BDP-105 Blu-ray players:

The price is $79 (or $49 if you already own one of the two Blu-ray players). I have yet to try this feature, but I am seriously considering it, since the lack of Hulu+ integration was one of the only downsides for me when purchasing the BDP-103. If any members get a chance to try this out, we would love to hear your thoughts about it here.


----------



## Peter Loeser

typ44q said:


> Is the youtube app one of the updates? I noticed my TV updated its youtube app (and added really cool functionality!) but not the Oppo, not sure if that is updated separate from the firmware.


Mine came with the youtube app already included. I did just update my firmware last night and noticed another one or two streaming apps, but have not yet sat down to play with them. Youtube is still there as far as I remember.


----------



## typ44q

Peter Loeser said:


> Mine came with the youtube app already included. I did just update my firmware last night and noticed another one or two streaming apps, but have not yet sat down to play with them. Youtube is still there as far as I remember.


Just to clear things up, my 103 came with the youtube app installed but the app on my Panasonic TV had an update that allows you to sync it with your smart phone and create playlists all from your phone and sent it to the TV.

Also I did the official firmware update for the 103 and it did not change the youtube app.


----------



## typ44q

Peter Loeser said:


> OPPO is offering a Roku streaming stick for use with their BDP-103 and BDP-105 Blu-ray players:
> 
> The price is $79 (or $49 if you already own one of the two Blu-ray players). I have yet to try this feature, but I am seriously considering it, since the lack of Hulu+ integration was one of the only downsides for me when purchasing the BDP-103. If any members get a chance to try this out, we would love to hear your thoughts about it here.


Am I correct in my understanding that this will only work on the front HDMI port? I think it is a great idea I just would not want that thing sticking out of the front of my player all the time. 

I have a regular ROKU XS and I love it.


----------



## Peter Loeser

typ44q said:


> Am I correct in my understanding that this will only work on the front HDMI port? I think it is a great idea I just would not want that thing sticking out of the front of my player all the time.
> 
> I have a regular ROKU XS and I love it.


Great question. The 103 and 105 both have an HDMI input on the rear, and I believe the front and rear HDMI inputs function the same. As far as controlling the Roku stick with the OPPO remote, I would assume it works via HDMI CEC, so it wouldn't need to be visible. I can't confirm that though, so it would be nice to know for sure. I have contacted OPPO to see if they can give a firm answer.


----------



## typ44q

Peter Loeser said:


> Great question. The 103 and 105 both have an HDMI input on the rear, and I believe the front and rear HDMI inputs function the same. As far as controlling the Roku stick with the OPPO remote, I would assume it works via HDMI CEC, so it wouldn't need to be visible. I can't confirm that though, so it would be nice to know for sure. I have contacted OPPO to see if they can give a firm answer.


Looking more carefully about the email from Oppo it says "The Roku Streaming Stick is a compact device that takes full advantage of the front MHL/HDMI input of the OPPO BDP-103 and BDP-105. It is fully controllable using the OPPO remote control and..."

I think only the front HDMI has MHL support. 

I wonder how much extra it cost Oppo to add MHL to a HDMI port.


----------



## Peter Loeser

typ44q said:


> Looking more carefully about the email from Oppo it says "The Roku Streaming Stick is a compact device that takes full advantage of the front MHL/HDMI input of the OPPO BDP-103 and BDP-105. It is fully controllable using the OPPO remote control and..."
> 
> I think only the front HDMI has MHL support.
> 
> I wonder how much extra it cost Oppo to add MHL to a HDMI port.


I would have to agree with you based on the description in the email. Thanks for pointing that out, I missed it when I read mine.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Reply from OPPO support confirms:



> The Roku Stick relies on HDMI CEC commands to control the UI of the stick. Unfortunately you must use the front HDMI port as the rear port does not support MHL.


----------



## cobraguy

I currently have a BDP-95. I went with the 95 over the 93 because of it's superior audio section. I actually enjoyed listening to CD (and especially SACD) on the 1000.00 OPPO over my far more costly separate DAC/Transport (I won't mention the brand) so I sold them. 
I would love to compare the audio portion of the 103 to the 95. I'm sure video wise, they are both excellent. Hard to screw up video today once you get to this level.
Does anyone know when the 105 is supposed to come out?
I would imagine it's going to be a killer audio device, and honestly, that's probably the most important part for me.
As I said earlier, video is terrific on all of them at this level.


----------



## Peter Loeser

cobraguy said:


> I currently have a BDP-95. I went with the 95 over the 93 because of it's superior audio section. I actually enjoyed listening to CD (and especially SACD) on the 1000.00 OPPO over my far more costly separate DAC/Transport (I won't mention the brand) so I sold them.
> I would love to compare the audio portion of the 103 to the 95. I'm sure video wise, they are both excellent. Hard to screw up video today once you get to this level.
> Does anyone know when the 105 is supposed to come out?
> I would imagine it's going to be a killer audio device, and honestly, that's probably the most important part for me.
> As I said earlier, video is terrific on all of them at this level.


The 105 is available now: http://www.oppodigital.com/proddetail.asp?prod=BDP105

In my opinion, the 103 performs very well for audio - and like you I focus more on music than movies. I have not listened to the 95, so unfortunately I can't offer a comparison. The 103 and 105 both offer 4k video resolution, which the 93 and 95 do not, if I recall correctly.


----------



## cobraguy

Hey, thank you very much Peter.

Now the question is................does it sound 700.00 better than the 103.
Also wonder if it sounds that much better than the 95.
Ahhhhh, this hobby will kill you. :spend:


----------



## Peter Loeser

cobraguy said:


> Now the question is................does it sound 700.00 better than the 103.


Very well stated, and a great question indeed! I would have a very difficult time justifying the additional cost for the 105. I bought a brand new Rotel CD player 10 years ago for about $650 and I don't think I'll ever spend more than that on a digital source.


----------



## cobraguy

I hear ya Peter. As good as the mid-priced digital units sound today it's hard to justify the price of the higher end stuff. You have to spend A LOT more just to get a tiny amount of extra detail or a smidgen of lower, tighter bass. 
I went through that ordeal years ago when I went from a decent sounding CD player to getting into separates (transport / DAC). I was spending $300.00/meter just on a digital audio cable. Then I got into the jitter boxes, special vibration absorbing feet, VPI weight bricks, then I started upgrading DAC's every time they discovered they could get an extra BIT out of a CD, etc.........it got out of hand.
I missed my old Rotel CD player (mine's older than yours: RCD-950) and it's simplicity so I bought an ARCAM FMJ player and went back to simple. Now my OPPO is my digital source and it sounds better than those separates ever did for about a quarter of the price (of course being newer technology doesn't hurt).


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The BDP-105 is a bit of a different beast than the 95. Not all the changes are positive. While the 105 shares the same ESS Sabre DAC's and Op Amps as the 95, the 105 does not use stacked configuration where the stereo output employs 4 DAC's for the RCA Stereo Channel. Rather, it uses two.

According to the Secrets of Home Theater & High Fidelity Review, this was a result of the addition of the Texas Instruments Headphone Amplifier, sub optimal PCB layout, and oddly OPPO finding the 105 actually sounded worse during the prototype stage when they did use stacked DAC's. Regardless, it would probably make me stand pat if I was a 95 owner primarily concerned about 2 Channel.

The 105 offering HDMI, and s/PDIF digital inputs allows an owner to take advantage of the stellar video processing and Sabre DAC's with a multitude of devices. I must say that this is a very cool feature.

However, there is the loss of all analog video outputs. The loss of Component is what I would truly miss having the option of using. This is in keeping with the AACS HDMI Final Adopter Agreement or Analog Sunset. In addition, the 103 and 105 also have Cinavia copyright protection, and do not offer ISO file support. Granted, 93 and 95 owners who have accepted later Firmware Updates also lost this feature.

I have written this many times, but will write it again, to me for a 93/95 owner to update to a 103/105 is in someways a sideways move. The industrial design is almost identical and the HDMI spec remains 1.4. While 4K Upscaling and 2D-3D Conversion might be appealing, the former might not offer any real difference much like with 1080p upconversion of DVD's while the latter is offered on most every 3D TV already. The most appealing offering on the 103/105 is the latest Netflix UI replete with Dolby Digital Plus support. However, both my PS3 and Apple TV already offer this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cobraguy

Excellent analysis JJ. I appreciate the feedback and the information.
I think I'm going to stay put with my 95. Once 4k is readily available I may be forced to make a change, but for now, I think I'm just fine with what I have.

It's feedback and honest information / opinion like yours and Peters that make this place what it is. It's the type of stuff I joined the Shack for.
Thanks again.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Both the 103 and, especially, the 105 offer greatly improved audio streaming facilities.


----------



## Jungle Jack

cobraguy said:


> Excellent analysis JJ. I appreciate the feedback and the information.
> I think I'm going to stay put with my 95. Once 4k is readily available I may be forced to make a change, but for now, I think I'm just fine with what I have.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hello,
My pleasure and I must say I am kicking myself for not purchasing a 95. Hope all is well in Hilton Head. I lived in Charleston, SC for 6 years and my family has a home on Pawleys Island. I have spent a great deal of time in your beautiful town.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## typ44q

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> *My pleasure and I must say I am kicking myself for not purchasing a 95*. Hope all is well in Hilton Head. I lived in Charleston, SC for 6 years and my family has a home on Pawleys Island. I have spent a great deal of time in your beautiful town.
> Cheers,
> JJ


My cousin just purchased one brand new about a month ago from a Best Buy Magnolia design center in Chicago, they had several 95's as well as 93's Also you can get refurb 95's directly from Oppo for $799


----------



## Jungle Jack

typ44q said:


> My cousin just purchased one brand new about a month ago from a Best Buy Magnolia design center in Chicago, they had several 95's as well as 93's Also you can get refurb 95's directly from Oppo for $799


Tempt not a desperate man! Very cool that some BB/Magnolia's offer OPPO as well. I really might have to purchase an 95, but I might get shot by my GF if I purchased another "black box".


----------



## typ44q

Jungle Jack said:


> Tempt not a desperate man! Very cool that some BB/Magnolia's offer OPPO as well. I really might have to purchase an 95, but I might get shot by my GF if I purchased another "black box".


I think it might only be in their Design Centers and not even regular Magnolia stores. The first place we looked for a blu-ray player with component video out was a regular magnolia store and they had a few there but none that would output full HD over component then one of the sales people said that their design center sold Oppo players, which I was very surprised to hear. Before that I had never even heard of a design center so I have a feeling they are only in major cities. 
Good luck getting it past the approval committee!:surrender:


----------



## smurphy522

As an earlier Oppo owner (OPDV971H) I have not gotten another Oppo product. Not because I had any issues but could not justify using two BR players in my HT. I currently use a Sony slim PS3. While there may be slight improvements feeding my Panasonic PJ with a new Oppo BR player I am unsure it would be that noticeable of a difference. I have a Panasonic AE4000 projector. Since the PJ has good processing I rely on that.

Would there really be that much of a difference from the PS3 output due to the PJ processing it anyway?


----------



## chrapladm

I only wished the 103 had digital audio output like the 95. Other than that I like the 103 a lot more than the 95 for my taste.


----------



## OZZIERP

chrapladm said:


> I only wished the 103 had digital audio output like the 95. Other than that I like the 103 a lot more than the 95 for my taste.


Then you want the 105 as it is the replacement to the 95.


----------



## chrapladm

Yes it would appear that way but I may opt for a modded Oppo 103 with digital output for the audio. (toslink)


----------



## Jungle Jack

smurphy522 said:


> As an earlier Oppo owner (OPDV971H) I have not gotten another Oppo product. Not because I had any issues but could not justify using two BR players in my HT. I currently use a Sony slim PS3. While there may be slight improvements feeding my Panasonic PJ with a new Oppo BR player I am unsure it would be that noticeable of a difference. I have a Panasonic AE4000 projector. Since the PJ has good processing I rely on that.
> 
> Would there really be that much of a difference from the PS3 output due to the PJ processing it anyway?


Hello,
In terms of Blu-ray Picture Quality, I do not think you will see any improvement. However, it is a completely different story for DVD's. If you own a large DVD library than the added expense of an OPPO makes a great deal more sense.
All the best,
J


----------



## cobraguy

Jack- I agree. I would also add that in terms of AUDIO quality, the Oppo would be a huge improvement over the PS3. The PS3 is a nice player for what it is (gaming system), but it isn't musical.
Plus the Oppo will play SACD as well as HD DVD discs. The Oppo is VERY musical.


----------



## B- one

Just picked up a 103 after reading about it for last month. Started to have issues with old Sony player after many years of service. Hope the new one holds up as well will be happy if it dose. Picked up locally from A A seems like a good company.


----------



## Bluehinder

Love the 103. But then, loved my 93.


----------



## jd371

cobraguy said:


> Jack- I agree. I would also add that in terms of AUDIO quality, the Oppo would be a huge improvement over the PS3. The PS3 is a nice player for what it is (gaming system), but it isn't musical.
> Plus the Oppo will play SACD as well as *HD DVD discs*. The Oppo is VERY musical.


 It's my 50th Birthday this year and I'm hoping that the hints will come through, if not I'm going to treat myself to one anyway. Made up my mind to get one after the second disc of Dredd from BB would not play on my Panasonic in my theater. From what I hear the Oppo's have flawless playback of any discs. Is that true that they can play HD DVD's? That would be awesome if it did.


----------



## OZZIERP

jd371 said:


> It's my 50th Birthday this year and I'm hoping that the hints will come through, if not I'm going to treat myself to one anyway. Made up my mind to get one after the second disc of Dredd from BB would not play on my Panasonic in my theater. From what I hear the Oppo's have flawless playback of any discs. Is that true that they can play HD DVD's? That would be awesome if it did.


No it cannot play HD-DVD's but everything else and if its widespread that a movie is unplayable Oppo is good about rushing a firmware to correct it.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

cobraguy said:


> Plus the Oppo will play SACD as well as HD DVD discs.


I do not believe that any Oppo will play HD-DVD.


----------



## OZZIERP

Bottom of page shows support no HD-DVD. http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-103/blu-ray-BDP-103-Features.aspx


----------



## cobraguy

Sorry guys, but I have a 95 that does indeed play HD-DVD audio. SACD is more popular (at least with the music I listen to) but I can indeed play HD-DVD in my system, and when I do, it sounds good.


----------



## OZZIERP

cobraguy said:


> Sorry guys, but I have a 95 that does indeed play HD-DVD audio. SACD is more popular (at least with the music I listen to) but I can indeed play HD-DVD in my system, and when I do, it sounds good.


I believe you are getting DVD-A which it will play confused with HD-DVD which was the Toshiba HD movie format that it will not play since it takes a different red laser that is not in the unit.


----------



## cobraguy

You may absolutely be correct ozzierp. I am more of a audio guy than video guy. I know I can play high definition (HD) DVD AUDIO discs on my 95 but I don't think I have tried Toshiba HD movie Discs. But how popular is that format?


----------



## OZZIERP

cobraguy said:


> You may absolutely be correct ozzierp. I am more of a audio gut that vidoe guy. I know I can play HD-DVD AUDIO discs on my 95 but I don't think I have tried Toshiba HD movie Discs. But how popular is that format?


HD-DVD died Blue-Ray won the format war a couple of years ago there are some disc floating around but when they are all gone there gone and no-one is making a combo player currently there were 2 or three but they have long since quit production.


----------



## cobraguy

While it is true that HD DVD Video may have died, DVD AUDIO is still out there and I've listened to it, Both DVD audio and SACD is a format that (I believe) only hard core audio geeks can appreciate. The 95 does indeed play SACD and DVD audio discs. I don't know what the 105 will play, but at this point, I really don't care. I LOVE video, but I am definately a AUDIO guy over video any day of the week. I have a 300.00 Samsung Blu ray player that i would put up against just about ANY player out there. But when you're talking AUDIO, it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## OZZIERP

cobraguy said:


> While it is true that DVD Video may have died, DVD AUDIO is still out there and I've listened to it, Both DVD audio and SACD is a format that (I believe) only hard core audio geeks can appreciate. The 95 does indeed play SACD and DVD audio discs. I don't know what the 105 will play, but at this point, I really don't care. I LOVE video, but I am definately a AUDIO guy over video any day of the week. I have a 300.00 Samsung Blu ray player that i would put up against just about ANY player out there. But when you're talking AUDIO, it's a whole different ballgame.


DVD-A and SACD are alive via mail-order and yes the Oppo does an outstanding job of playing both as I have several titles of both but I am glad I waited and did not buy into HD-DVD as I get carried away and buy hundreds of what ever format I get into.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

cobraguy said:


> You may absolutely be correct ozzierp. I am more of a audio gut that vidoe guy. I know I can play HD-DVD AUDIO discs on my 95 but I don't think I have tried Toshiba HD movie Discs. But how popular is that format?


They are not called "HD-DVD AUDIO" discs. They are DVD-Audio discs.


----------



## cobraguy

If you are a audio fan, I can only point you in the direction of musicdirect. They have an excellent selection of DVD Audio and SACD discs, both of which the 95 plays (and I think the 103 and 105 play as well) and plays them well. Keep in mind that I have had a several thousand dollar Cary audio system in my rotation and I think the OPPO 95 sounds just as good (if not better) that the Cary pieces. MY AMPS consisits of a 5-ch X 200 watt Aragon amp as well as a very quiet Aragon pre-amp / processor.
I'm not here to pit the 95 against the 105 (or 103 for that matter), or argue over the the "technical" name of high-definition DVD Audio discs (the reason I call it HD DVD audio is because it is high definition audio similar to SACD). I am here to find out if it's worth purchasing the 103 or 105 against what I already have.
Audio wise (which is important to me) I don't think it's worth the money.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie

I currently have a Samsung BD-D7000, would I notice a difference in audio, video, or even 3D quality by jumping to the 103?


----------



## Jungle Jack

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> I currently have a Samsung BDP-D7000, would I notice a difference in audio, video, or even 3D quality by jumping to the 103?


Hello,
If using HDMI you are really not going to notice a huge difference. DVD's is the one area where the OPPO can make for a major upgrade over an entry level BDP.
Cheers,
J


----------



## jd371

I'm stoked!!! I just purchased a 103! I finally received the last check from the totaled car compliments of Hurricane Sandy. As much as I wanted to upgrade to a 1080p projector, I have to agree with the GF the Panasonic still looks stunning and we can wait on the new projector and use the money for other things at this time. But, I did get the ok to get the 103 now instead of later this year. :T


----------



## Osage_Winter

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If using HDMI you are really not going to notice a huge difference. DVD's is the one area where the OPPO can make for a major upgrade over an entry level BDP.
> Cheers,
> J


Absolutely, 100-percent agree with Jack here...:T


----------



## Osage_Winter

jd371 said:


> I'm stoked!!! I just purchased a 103! I finally received the last check from the totaled car compliments of Hurricane Sandy. As much as I wanted to upgrade to a 1080p projector, I have to agree with the GF the Panasonic still looks stunning and we can wait on the new projector and use the money for other things at this time. But, I did get the ok to get the 103 now instead of later this year. :T


Where in Levittown are you? Far from Honda City, or closer to Borrelli's/East Meadow?


----------



## jd371

Osage_Winter said:


> Where in Levittown are you? Far from Honda City, or closer to Borrelli's/East Meadow?


HI, I'm located near the Best Buy and Lowes Theater. Honda City is where I bought my car that was totaled by Sandy.


----------



## Osage_Winter

jd371 said:


> HI, I'm located near the Best Buy and Lowes Theater. Honda City is where I bought my car that was totaled by Sandy.


I bought my 1999 Accord Coupe EX V6 from there too on Halloween of 1998 -- AND it got totalled in a head-on accident from a drunk driver who hit us (and nearly killed us) too, but this was after I moved from the Island and had the car shipped...small world!

I used to go to that Lowes all the time on the 'Pike; remember when people used to cruise Hempstead Turnpike during the "Freestyle" days with their Trans Ams, Camaros and Mustangs? I actually drove a '91 Nissan 240SX that was decked out with a Kicker SS-12 box, two amps and some red neon lighting back then...:unbelievable::unbelievable::doh:


----------



## jd371

Osage_Winter said:


> I bought my 1999 Accord Coupe EX V6 from there too on Halloween of 1998 -- AND it got totalled in a head-on accident from a drunk driver who hit us (and nearly killed us) too, but this was after I moved from the Island and had the car shipped...small world!


Yikes!!!! Glad you're OK. Yeah, Sandy dropped a tree on my car...2 weeks after I bought it.



> I used to go to that Lowes all the time on the 'Pike; remember when people used to cruise Hempstead Turnpike during the "Freestyle" days with their Trans Ams, Camaros and Mustangs? I actually drove a '91 Nissan 240SX that was decked out with a Kicker SS-12 box, two amps and some red neon lighting back then...:unbelievable::unbelievable::doh:


Lol, now it's just the Fast and Furious crowd. During the summer when the windows are open in the house all I hear are the tuned imports and crotch rockets cruising up and down the pike.

This thread sort of got side tracked . Well, I received the Oppo today! Last I checked, tracking had it being delivered on Monday but it was delivered today. Can't wait to hook it up this weekend.


----------



## Osage_Winter

jd371 said:


> Yikes!!!! Glad you're OK. Yeah, Sandy dropped a tree on my car...2 weeks after I bought it.


I'm hearing HORROR stories from friends and family back there regarding what Sandy has done...and I used to live close to Long Beach, which I heard was completely wiped out...

What kind of car was it?

Yeah, some 20 year old kid and his brother were coming out of a Super Bowl Party and were drunk as brass monkeys -- from alcohol served to them BY THEIR OWN MOTHER -- and swerved over the double yellow line right into us, head on...my car saved our lives, but it wasn't going to hold up, physically, against a Dodge Ram pickup...reportedly, these two idiots were trying to "scare" someone on the road and they lost control and came into us...I was in ICU with a respirator down my throat for two weeks and my now wife but then girlfriend injured her hand. Because the dash console collapsed down into my leg from the impact of his truck, my tib and fib bones in the right leg were severed and I needed surgery in the form of a titanium rod and screws. I spent over a year in physical rehab learning to walk again, and while I was in the hospital there was a moment when the doctors didn't think I was going to make it because my breathing wasn't good even with the respirator...but they pulled me through...



> Lol, now it's just the Fast and Furious crowd. During the summer when the windows are open in the house all I hear are the tuned imports and crotch rockets cruising up and down the pike.


Doesn't surprise me; that's where that demographic was headed...:sarcastic:


----------



## jd371

Osage_Winter said:


> Because the dash console collapsed down into my leg from the impact of his truck, my tib and fib bones in the right leg were severed and I needed surgery in the form of a titanium rod and screws. I spent over a year in physical rehab learning to walk again, and while I was in the hospital there was a moment when the doctors didn't think I was going to make it because my breathing wasn't good even with the respirator...but they pulled me through...


Wow!!!!!! Glad you're still with us my friend. Yeah, Sandy was bad, especially near the shore. I just lost my car, a 2007 Jeep Liberty...the tree landed on my car, but missed the house by a few feet! Besides that we were lucky, we never lost power, internet or TV.

Update on the Oppo. I installed it this past weekend and love it! It's a nice solid unit not like the feather weight players I've owned in the past.
The only issue I'm having is it's not working with the Darbee. Every minute or so the picture will go black for a second. I removed the Darbee and it worked fine. Anybody else have the same problem? Maybe I need to update the firmware on the Darbee?


----------



## chrapladm

How does the 103 read music files?

I have a phone with 15gigs of music but wondered if I should use my phone or external HD for music and movie storage for playback. Hoping I could just use a storage device, phone or external HD, and the 103 will find the files and play them. But not sure how I need to set up the files so that it can find them.


----------



## Jungle Jack

chrapladm said:


> How does the 103 read music files?
> 
> I have a phone with 15gigs of music but wondered if I should use my phone or external HD for music and movie storage for playback. Hoping I could just use a storage device, phone or external HD, and the 103 will find the files and play them. But not sure how I need to set up the files so that it can find them.


Hello,
The BDP-103 offers an MHL Link so you should have no issues integrating your phone with the 103. Some Androids also are DLNA Compliant and would be another way to access your music files.
Best,
J


----------



## Wardsweb

Just got my 103 today and watched Brave 3D via my Panny 8000. I had to set the projector 3D to light and the lamp to normal to get the lumen level I wanted for the dark scenes. It really is a great player and when paired with the projector, it's a home theater lover's dream.


----------



## Osage_Winter

jd371 said:


> Wow!!!!!! Glad you're still with us my friend.


Thank you, very much; that means a lot...


----------



## ewardjr69

I purchased a 103 a few weeks ago I'm pretty happy with it! I have seen a few glitches while watching 3D. Some times the it pauses for a split second. All in all I'm happy and a big upgrade from my Samsung.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Hey Eward,

If your system is depicted in your avatar, it looks kinda interesting...do you have any pics of your setup?


----------



## ewardjr69

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey Eward,
> 
> If your system is depicted in your avatar, it looks kinda interesting...do you have any pics of your setup?


Here are some pics


----------



## Osage_Winter

Nice!

Thank you; what size TV is that in your main area?


----------



## ewardjr69

Osage_Winter said:


> Nice!
> 
> Thank you; what size TV is that in your main area?


Thanks it's 64 in I've just done a lot of upgrades and my wife won't let me get a projector. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Osage_Winter

ewardjr69 said:


> Thanks it's 64 in I've just done a lot of upgrades and my wife won't let me get a projector. Do you have any pics?


I'm in the same boat as you...my wife HATES projectors and won't let me get one...:hissyfit:

I wish I had some pics to share with you, but my setup isn't nearly as nice as yours -- I run a 50" Sony SXRD inside a rich-looking wall unit, an Onkyo TX-605 AVR, Oppo BDP-83 BD player, Polk RTi12 tower mains, Polk CSi30 center, Polk PSW350 sub and SpeakerCraft in-ceiling surrounds that were already installed when we bought our house...


----------



## Ge0

I'm a cancer survivor (knock on wood) who recently came close to meeting my maker in the hospital. I'm happy to be back and ready for an impulse buy to clear my mind of things. 

The wife complained about how difficult my Windows Media Center based HTPC was to use while I was in the hospital. While I love this rig she does not. I'm looking for an easier solution for her and the kids (DVD and Blu-Ray video) that I can live with (1=audio / 2=video). I may not be around in 2 years to show them how to use it. 

I've been eye'ing Oppo products for a while and I'm sold. The question is, how do I convince her we need to spend $500 on a BDP-103 to obtain easy/convenient Blu-ray playback when Best Buy sells Blu-Ray players for $100?

Any useful hints would be deeply appreciated ...

Regards,

Ge0


----------



## Osage_Winter

Ge0 said:


> I'm a cancer survivor (knock on wood) who recently came close to meeting my maker in the hospital.


I, for one, applaud you sincerely and with the deepest intentions, sir...so happy you beat that demon known as cancer, and glad to have you around and doing well!!! :wave::wave::jump::jump::highfive::TT


----------



## asere

How much of a better picture can you get with an Oppo vs other players?


----------



## Ge0

Didn't mean to side rail the original intent of this thread with my personal battle. Just wanted to share my state of mind. I'm ready to buy. Just need to think of a good sales pitch to the wife.

Ex. Ease of use, quality build, superior customer service, view networked photos, etc...

Ge0


----------



## asere

Ge0 said:


> I'm a cancer survivor (knock on wood) who recently came close to meeting my maker in the hospital. I'm happy to be back and ready for an impulse buy to clear my mind of things.
> 
> The wife complained about how difficult my Windows Media Center based HTPC was to use while I was in the hospital. While I love this rig she does not. I'm looking for an easier solution for her and the kids (DVD and Blu-Ray video) that I can live with (1=audio / 2=video). I may not be around in 2 years to show them how to use it.
> 
> I've been eye'ing Oppo products for a while and I'm sold. The question is, how do I convince her we need to spend $500 on a BDP-103 to obtain easy/convenient Blu-ray playback when Best Buy sells Blu-Ray players for $100?
> 
> Any useful hints would be deeply appreciated ...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ge0


I am glad your doing ok. Miracles do happen and it's Gods will for you to be here and enjoy time with family and friends. It's hard to convince my wife at times. Insist I'm sure she will give in. Wish you well !


----------



## Osage_Winter

Ge0 said:


> Didn't mean to side rail the original intent of this thread with my personal battle. Just wanted to share my state of mind. I'm ready to buy. Just need to think of a good sales pitch to the wife.
> 
> Ex. Ease of use, quality build, superior customer service, view networked photos, etc...
> 
> Ge0


When it comes to talking about surviving cancer, I do not believe anyone here would argue anyone is "side railing" a thread; we're saying we are very happy for you that you pulled through and are here to talk about it...THAT is the main thing before anything else! :wave:


----------



## OZZIERP

Ge0 said:


> Didn't mean to side rail the original intent of this thread with my personal battle. Just wanted to share my state of mind. I'm ready to buy. Just need to think of a good sales pitch to the wife.
> 
> Ex. Ease of use, quality build, superior customer service, view networked photos, etc...
> 
> Ge0


Glad to here it those battles are hard fought.
I will be willing to bet you will not be disappointed with an Oppo purchase so far myself included all my friends have had a great experience with the product and the company best of wishes.


----------



## B- one

Ge0 said:


> I'm a cancer survivor (knock on wood) who recently came close to meeting my maker in the hospital. I'm happy to be back and ready for an impulse buy to clear my mind of things.
> 
> The wife complained about how difficult my Windows Media Center based HTPC was to use while I was in the hospital. While I love this rig she does not.  I'm looking for an easier solution for her and the kids (DVD and Blu-Ray video) that I can live with (1=audio / 2=video). I may not be around in 2 years to show them how to use it.
> 
> I've been eye'ing Oppo products for a while and I'm sold. The question is, how do I convince her we need to spend $500 on a BDP-103 to obtain easy/convenient Blu-ray playback when Best Buy sells Blu-Ray players for $100?
> 
> Any useful hints would be deeply appreciated ...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ge0


Good luck with what life throws your way it can't all be fun just have to hope for the best. An easy fix would be not to show her the receipt tell her it wasn't to expensive I bought mine with my unused sick pay.


----------



## jmschnur

The oppo 103 plays Netflix , Hulu , Picassa , music and photos from your server.

I use jr river MC 18 to feed it music via dlna . The jr remote on my ipad works very well indeed.

Does this help?

BTW the JR interface may be a bit easier to use than windows media center.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Ge0 said:


> Any useful hints would be deeply appreciated ...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ge0


Ge0 - so glad you've been able to return to your family with a clean bill of health!

I did exactly what you're planning - moved from an HTPC to the BDP-103. I could go on about how tired I got of Windows but that's another story. The 103 has all the inputs and outputs you need and more. I use a only a BDP-103 and an Apple TV in my HT and have no desire to change or add to my setup. 

Your family should have no problem learning the interface and you'll still be able to access tons of media from one device. Sound and video quality are excellent. Mine was an impulse buy as well and I haven't regretted it for a moment.


----------



## KLH007

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the ability of the 103 to improve the signal from your cable box? Since we watch TV as well as movies, using a SOTA video processor to clean up our cable box seems like a very important feature. I'm also going to try to use the 103 instead of an AVR, connecting it directly to an amp and using it's volume control. Has anyone used the 103 in this manner, anyone using it's ability to control volume on it's analog outputs?


----------



## Peter Loeser

KLH007 said:


> I'm also going to try to use the 103 instead of an AVR, connecting it directly to an amp and using it's volume control. Has anyone used the 103 in this manner, anyone using it's ability to control volume on it's analog outputs?


I have been curious about this feature as well. I'll give it a try and post my results here if I get a chance.


----------



## chrapladm

I have read others have used the 103 in this manner just fine. They said they very much enjoyed the simplicity of it. But the drawback was there is no SSP or enough volume control. I could get by with less volume control but you still would need a SSP. And if your amps dont have a built in DSP then you would need this also.


----------



## KLH007

Please expound on no SSP? Doesn't the 103 decode the latest codecs and have analog outputs? Does the volume issue mean it's hard to get the right level, or can't get enough gain?


chrapladm said:


> I have read others have used the 103 in this manner just fine. They said they very much enjoyed the simplicity of it. But the drawback was there is no SSP or enough volume control. I could get by with less volume control but you still would need a SSP. And if your amps dont have a built in DSP then you would need this also.


----------



## chrapladm

Sorry forgot about this reply. SSP I am thinking about is that it does not have a built in algorithm such as Audyssey, Trinnov or Dirac Live. So it can decode the signal and if you have your speakers setup the same way as they do in the studio when processing the sound, then your fine. BUT if your speakers are different like most, then you need some sort of SSP to have everything "time aligned," so to speak. 

And regards to the Volume I believe that the volume setting was not like that of a AVR with -80 up to 00 with half db increments. I believe the increments are more like 1db but have a much smaller scale of volume. SO moving up in volume is much quicker. 

Now this is all gathered from what I have read. YMMV I was thinking of using a 103 as a decoder and have a EQ with volume after that. I wouldnt have the SSP either so I keep looking for other options. My alternative was a preamp with SSP but that was going to cost me $2K. So I am going to try and just use True RTA and hope for the best.

Now if there have been some firm ware updates that increase the volume increments then that is great. I have been out of the loop on the 103 for about 5 months now.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

chrapladm said:


> Sorry forgot about this reply. SSP I am thinking about is that it does not have a built in algorithm such as Audyssey, Trinnov or Dirac Live. So it can decode the signal and if you have your speakers setup the same way as they do in the studio when processing the sound, then your fine. BUT if your speakers are different like most, then you need some sort of SSP to have everything "time aligned," so to speak.
> 
> And regards to the Volume I believe that the volume setting was not like that of a AVR with -80 up to 00 with half db increments. I believe the increments are more like 1db but have a much smaller scale of volume. SO moving up in volume is much quicker.
> 
> Now this is all gathered from what I have read. YMMV I was thinking of using a 103 as a decoder and have a EQ with volume after that. I wouldnt have the SSP either so I keep looking for other options. My alternative was a preamp with SSP but that was going to cost me $2K. So I am going to try and just use True RTA and hope for the best.
> 
> Now if there have been some firm ware updates that increase the volume increments then that is great. I have been out of the loop on the 103 for about 5 months now.


It is not clear if you already have that limited SSP (do you mean AVR or prepro?). Either way, there are excellent alternatives with Audyssey, for example, for well under 2K.

Also, any AVR/prepro will permit accurate "time alignment" and level balance, as will the Oppo.


----------



## KLH007

I'm using Legacy Focus 20/20s in a 2.0 setup so SSP isn't important. The 103 will improve the video on my 6 yr old RPTV DLP 65" set, decode most audio codecs, and has a decent DAC and leaves a path for upgrade. If the volume control isn't an issue, then just add an amp and I'm good for the short haul.


----------



## chrapladm

An amp with DSP would be perfect then for your setup.


----------



## mp5475

Hi all,

Will I noticed significant improvement of sound if I switch to oppa 103? I have Samsung blueray player, only use it for movies. I always thought all the blueray players are the same. 

My set up

Onkyo 709
Axiom m80
3 PSA xv15s
1 PSA xv30f


----------



## Kal Rubinson

mp5475 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will I noticed significant improvement of sound if I switch to oppa 103? I have Samsung blueray player, only use it for movies. I always thought all the blueray players are the same.
> 
> My set up
> 
> Onkyo 709
> Axiom m80
> 3 PSA xv15s
> 1 PSA xv30f


For movies, I doubt it.


----------



## Osage_Winter

mp5475 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will I noticed significant improvement of sound if I switch to oppa 103? I have Samsung blueray player, only use it for movies. I always thought all the blueray players are the same.
> 
> My set up
> 
> Onkyo 709
> Axiom m80
> 3 PSA xv15s
> 1 PSA xv30f


Hey MP,

Do you have any pics of your impressive setup?


----------



## Peter Loeser

I have been experimenting with the BDP-103 as a stand-alone processor/preamp connected directly to some external multi-channel amps. The volume controlled 7.1 outputs are a handy feature, but I am experiencing an issue. Once I start playing content, whether it be a movie or music, I get an audible hiss in all channels. At the end of a CD, for example, when the music stops the hiss goes away. I have tried multiple amps, with the same results. I am inclined to think it's not the amps, since they do not hiss if not connected to a source, and I've never had the issue before trying this particular configuration. Anybody else try this setup? I'm interested to hear your results.


----------



## mp5475

sure. but I can't seem to upload. The file is too large. How do i make it smaller without using a program?


----------



## chrapladm

Peter Loeser said:


> I have been experimenting with the BDP-103 as a stand-alone processor/preamp connected directly to some external multi-channel amps. The volume controlled 7.1 outputs are a handy feature, but I am experiencing an issue. Once I start playing content, whether it be a movie or music, I get an audible hiss in all channels. At the end of a CD, for example, when the music stops the hiss goes away. I have tried multiple amps, with the same results. I am inclined to think it's not the amps, since they do not hiss if not connected to a source, and I've never had the issue before trying this particular configuration. Anybody else try this setup? I'm interested to hear your results.


Was just thinking about doing this soon. SO I hope you can get it figured out. Is there a ground loop on the 103 like other AVR's have?


----------



## Peter Loeser

chrapladm said:


> Was just thinking about doing this soon. SO I hope you can get it figured out. Is there a ground loop on the 103 like other AVR's have?


I suspect some sort of grounding or interference (or maybe impedance mismatch?) issue but have not yet gotten around to troubleshooting. What I find odd is that the hissing comes and goes with the presence of an audio signal from the 103. For example, when playing music through my Apple TV (connected to rear HDMI input on the 103) the hiss stops between songs. Or when playing a blu-ray, it stops between the previews and the different intro/demo screens. What I forgot to mention yesterday is that there is also a slight buzz coming through the speakers at all times (which is not present with no inputs to the amps). It seems like I could be having multiple issues. Will try to dig into it this weekend. This is a temporary setup for me until I can afford my intended receiver upgrade, but I would like to track down the issue as there seems to be a fair amount of interest in using the 103 (or 105) as a pre/pro.


----------



## chrapladm

With the hunt for a flat signal chain down to DC the Oppo is a great option. Using the 103 to your power amps makes the signal chain only lose maybe 3-6db at 5hz depending on amps. And if you get better power amps that can reach down low then that can be remedied also. Having a proper signal chain has lead me to try the Oppo to my power amps then to speakers. This is all for my subwoofer amps as the higher frequencies are not a worry.

BUT that problem is strange. Almost like there is some sort of interference when the optical drive is spinning. But who knows.:huh: BUT I do know of others who have used the Oppo 103 as a preamp with know problems and they used it on horned main speakers. So if they had a hiss they would definitely have known. Look forward to your trouble shooting.


----------



## Peter Loeser

I tried some simple troubleshooting (i.e moving wires around, changing amps, etc.) over the weekend and have yet to get rid of the hiss. I've been searching the net for others with the same problem. There seem to be a few on another AV forum experiencing exactly the same thing. I could not find any recommended solutions other than unplugging the OPPO (power cord) for a bit and plugging it back in. I'm skeptical but I'll try that tonight. I have also sent an email to OPPO tech support explaining the issue and requesting some assistance. Either way, hopefully I'll have something useful to report soon.


----------



## bigt1rell

I just bought the 103 three weeks ago to replace my samsung. The diffrence in audio is suttle. So if all you want is better audio i would not spend the money. the real changes for me was the picture and the quickness of the interface. the samsung felt slugish and non respocieve at times but the oppo is smooth and polished. I use a projector and the brightness increased whith the oppo. My family believes that the screen was changed out.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Response from OPPO tech support


> The hiss you are hearing is the noise floor on the player being amplified. This is likely to occur when connected direct to an amplifier as there is no in-line filtering with such a device. Going through a receiver or pre-amplifier will remove this error.


 Still seems odd that it would be so noticeable for some and not at all for others :scratch:


----------



## Peter Loeser

Could it be that some power amps have noise filters on the inputs and some don't? I tried a reboot of the 103 and also tried different outlets on my power conditioner but no improvement. OPPO does not appear to consider this a defect or flaw, so I guess I'm stuck with it till I get a new receiver.


----------



## BigCap

Anyone have an issue with DVD-Audio playback? 

I have two culprits: Elvis #1's will play approximately 1:29 of any track and then dissolve into unlistenable digital hash. Unacceptable. Secondly is Rush Moving Pictures, where the audio is great but the menu structure is displayed with the incorrect aspect ratio and the "interactive" buttons are off centered from the text they should be highlighting. Barely acceptable, but extraordinarily annoying for a $500 player.

This player replaced a Pioneer Elite DV-45A which played all DVD-Audios flawlessly.

Oppo seems to think it's an HDMI handshake issue but I'm using 6 channel pre-outs for audio and have tried switching HDMI inputs (on the TV) after playback has started to reacquire the handshake.


----------



## flamingeye

Peter Loeser said:


> I have been experimenting with the BDP-103 as a stand-alone processor/preamp connected directly to some external multi-channel amps. The volume controlled 7.1 outputs are a handy feature, but I am experiencing an issue. Once I start playing content, whether it be a movie or music, I get an audible hiss in all channels. At the end of a CD, for example, when the music stops the hiss goes away. I have tried multiple amps, with the same results. I am inclined to think it's not the amps, since they do not hiss if not connected to a source, and I've never had the issue before trying this particular configuration. Anybody else try this setup? I'm interested to hear your results.


 is your oppo 103 power cable connected to a power conditioner? ,when my pre/pro was cent in for repair I had my oppo 103 directly connected to my Emotiva IPS-1 7 channel amp it had a hiss , but when I connected the power cable of the oppo 103 to my APC H10 power conditioner it stopped .


----------



## OZZIERP

BigCap said:


> Anyone have an issue with DVD-Audio playback?
> 
> I have two culprits: Elvis #1's will play approximately 1:29 of any track and then dissolve into unlistenable digital hash. Unacceptable. Secondly is Rush Moving Pictures, where the audio is great but the menu structure is displayed with the incorrect aspect ratio and the "interactive" buttons are off centered from the text they should be highlighting. Barely acceptable, but extraordinarily annoying for a $500 player.
> 
> This player replaced a Pioneer Elite DV-45A which played all DVD-Audios flawlessly.
> 
> Oppo seems to think it's an HDMI handshake issue but I'm using 6 channel pre-outs for audio and have tried switching HDMI inputs (on the TV) after playback has started to reacquire the handshake.


I just got the Elvis #1 and you are right it will not play or access a menu and i am using the 7.1 analog out of the Oppo to an Integra 10.5 .


----------



## Osage_Winter

Just on a little bit of a side note, when using these Oppo BD players to play standard CDs, and when the decks are connected to AVRs via HDMI, the PCM signal from the CD can indeed travel down the HDMI connection just like any other CD player connected via optical or coaxial would, correct?


----------



## Osage_Winter

flamingeye said:


> is your oppo 103 power cable connected to a power conditioner? ,when my pre/pro was cent in for repair I had my oppo 103 directly connected to my Emotiva IPS-1 7 channel amp it had a hiss , but when I connected the power cable of the oppo 103 to my APC H10 power conditioner it stopped .


Just for clarification -- you had your Oppo 103 *connected directly to your POWER AMP*? :gulp:


----------



## Peter Loeser

There are a few topics running here but I'll jump in.



flamingeye said:


> is your oppo 103 power cable connected to a power conditioner? ,when my pre/pro was cent in for repair I had my oppo 103 directly connected to my Emotiva IPS-1 7 channel amp it had a hiss , but when I connected the power cable of the oppo 103 to my APC H10 power conditioner it stopped .


Yes, all of my gear is connected to a power conditioner. As far as I can tell it's just an issue with the OPPO and may only be audible with certain amps. It was a temporary setup and I'm back to running a receiver now so it's not an issue for me. However I would be cautious about recommending this setup to others.




Osage_Winter said:


> Just on a little bit of a side note, when using these Oppo BD players to play standard CDs, and when the decks are connected to AVRs via HDMI, the PCM signal from the CD can indeed travel down the HDMI connection just like any other CD player connected via optical or coaxial would, correct?


Yes.



Osage_Winter said:


> Just for clarification -- you had your Oppo 103 *connected directly to your POWER AMP*? :gulp:


Yes. The 103 has variable volume control and adjustable crossover settings on the 7.1 analog outputs so it can act like a very basic pre/pro.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Thanks Pete.


----------



## asere

How fast does it load the movies? I know most players in 30 seconds or less.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> How fast does it load the movies? I know most players in 30 seconds or less.


My 83 loads 'em pretty fast asere so I'd think this 103 would be pretty quick...:T

BTW, haven't seen you in my review threads in awhile...everything okay? Did ya get a chance to see _White House Down, Grown Ups 2_ or _Thor: The Dark World_ yet?


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> My 83 loads 'em pretty fast asere so I'd think this 103 would be pretty quick...:T
> 
> BTW, haven't seen you in my review threads in awhile...everything okay? Did ya get a chance to see White House Down, Grown Ups 2 or Thor: The Dark World yet?


I have been doing ok thanks for asking. I have not been able to watch movies lately because of work and kiddos keep me busy in the evenings sometimes but I have read your reviews and they are excellent as always. 
I just saw the Purge and thought it was a good movie. I know it's received bad reviews but I actually thought it was entertaining. 
I'm looking forward to seeing White House Down and Grown Ups 2 maybe this coming weekend.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I have been doing ok thanks for asking. I have not been able to watch movies lately because of work and kiddos keep me busy in the evenings sometimes but I have read your reviews and they are excellent as always.
> I just saw the Purge and thought it was a good movie. I know it's received bad reviews but I actually thought it was entertaining.
> I'm looking forward to seeing White House Down and Grown Ups 2 maybe this coming weekend.


Cool. Would like to know your thoughts, if you can check back in.


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Cool. Would like to know your thoughts, if you can check back in.


I will hopefully soon!


----------



## Osage_Winter

movie LOVERS said:


> Very intense discussion


:scratch:


----------



## BigCap

Got the latest firmware update tonight and my two problem DVD-Audio discs (Rush Moving Pictures and Elvis #1's) play flawlessly. Took a few months but considering most manufacturers release a product and forget about it, Oppo deserves some credit for supporting what they make.


----------



## flamingeye

oppo is pretty cool always updating there player , when ever I have a problem there quick to respond to my emails and if it needs sent in there quick at fixing it and or replacing it


----------



## OZZIERP

They do send out firmware to fix unplayable disc unlike the competition or so thats been my experience.


----------



## hockeypucks

I've been interested in this player for my future dedicated HT build, however I'm wondering if it's truly worth the cost over my $60 Sony player. I've never owned this caliber of player so are there earth shattering differences between this and a cheaper player? I am drawn to it for the build quality and name recognition but will I really see and/or hear a difference? I have the Onkyo 818 and an Epson 8350 pj.


----------



## jmschnur

The ability to input my set top box ((fios) at native and have the oppo up convert to 1080p has made a big difference for me It has two HDMI inputs. I also split the output with one HDMI going directly to my display and the other going to my Pre/pro.


It does play Music from DLNA servers well and it's ipad remote works well.

If all you want is a blu ray player there are lots of less expensive solutions.


----------



## hockeypucks

Thanks that's about what I thought. I really don't need most of what it offers but was curious if the audio and video was enhanced from watching a disc. Appreciate the input


----------



## OZZIERP

hockeypucks said:


> I've been interested in this player for my future dedicated HT build, however I'm wondering if it's truly worth the cost over my $60 Sony player. I've never owned this caliber of player so are there earth shattering differences between this and a cheaper player? I am drawn to it for the build quality and name recognition but will I really see and/or hear a difference? I have the Onkyo 818 and an Epson 8350 pj.


I think it still has one of the fastest load times out there.

The ability to play all current formats out there is a plus ( Blu-Ray,SACD,DVD-A/V,HDCD and various file formats via USB)

The up conversion is second to none.

It probably has more inputs and outputs than the competition ( Last time I looked.)

IMO has the best audio with internal decoding (7.1 analog output ).


----------



## hockeypucks

All valid reasons no doubt but I just don't know if all of that warrants the hefty price tag for me. I wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger if I wasn't spending so much on the other areas of my house. I was mainly curious about the internal workings of this machine.


----------



## OZZIERP

hockeypucks said:


> All valid reasons no doubt but I just don't know if all of that warrants the hefty price tag for me. I wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger if I wasn't spending so much on the other areas of my house. I was mainly curious about the internal workings of this machine.


I guess IMO for what it does and how well it does it seems like a bargain to me since in the past i spent far more on CD/DVD players that were no where near the quality of Oppo not to mention their customer support has no equal.


----------



## 100pr00f

I own this and it is great...but more important is that the company is even better. they upgrade software eve for its older models. 

I owned a lg 3 years ago after a year they stopped upgrading the software since they stopped making the model which they pretty much do every 2 years and so that stopped playing newer Blu-rays. 

so they want you to buy a new player every 2 years if you want to watch movies lol


sad thing is I owned a OPPO DVD Player but never bit the Blu -Ray until about a year ago ..I could of saved 300$ if I have just bought this first.

I recommend this brand not because of the Player even thought its one of the best around but because of the company


Edit

Lets put it this way.

$500 OPPO most likly will work for at least 10 years with software upgrades all 10 years

or another player where you will have to buy a new one every 2 years due to them not upgrading software 

$150 to $300 every buy every 2 years for 10 years = $750 - $1500 plus the hassle of searching a dn going out to buy a new one

OPPO wins 

Don't look at price tag look at the long Haul - Its cheaper at least for my experience....after buying a $300 LG for the use for only 2 years

want to know how easy it is to buy ...stop upgrading you cell phone every year or 2 and put that 200 to 300 $ towards this .....keeping your cell phone for 3 to 4 years wont hurt haha. Only assuming that like most consumers upgrades his or her phone every year or two only to have a little bit better phone than they did from there last


----------



## tripplej

quick question..

I noticed while watching some movies that I am seeing some lip sync issues. It seems the sound is a milli second or so faster than the lip. Not 100% matching. It isn't like this throughout the movie. Just every now and then. 

I have the latest firmware.

Could it be an audio setting that I need to tweak within the Oppo settings menu?

I have a 7.2 system.. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## hockeypucks

tripplej said:


> quick question..
> 
> I noticed while watching some movies that I am seeing some lip sync issues. It seems the sound is a milli second or so faster than the lip. Not 100% matching. It isn't like this throughout the movie. Just every now and then.
> 
> I have the latest firmware.
> 
> Could it be an audio setting that I need to tweak within the Oppo settings menu?
> 
> I have a 7.2 system..
> 
> Any thoughts?


Typically when I experience this I will stop the movie and restart it. That usually solves the issue but if not then I'll turn off the player and restart. I've had this happen with several different players and several different movies so I guess it's just something that happens every now and then. Perhaps cleaning the lens could help too.


----------



## tripplej

hockeypucks said:


> Typically when I experience this I will stop the movie and restart it. That usually solves the issue but if not then I'll turn off the player and restart. I've had this happen with several different players and several different movies so I guess it's just something that happens every now and then. Perhaps cleaning the lens could help too.


I suspect also, some of my settings are not right on the oppo.

Can someone check the settings I have to see if it looks right?

Audio Format Setup:
Secondary Audio: off
HDMI Audio: Auto
Coaxial/Optical Output: Bitstream
SACD output: Auto
HDCD Decoding: On

Audio Processing:
Speaker Configuration
Crossover: 80 hz
Dynamic range Control:Auto
DTS: Neo6: Auto
Output Volume: Variable
Power On Volume: Last
Max Volume: 100
A/V Sync: 0


----------



## Mike0206

I think it is mainly an inherent problem with HDMI more than anything else. That's why almost every device equipped with HDMI has an auto lip sync feature. I have lip sync issues with my verizon Fios box all the time. I change the channel and go back and sometimes it works. Other times with my ps3 and samsung blu ray certain movies would be off and I would adjust lip sync manually through my receiver to compensate. I have yet to notice it with my oppo 103d as I haven't had much time with it but I will keep my eye out for any settings that would help.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Hi Joe,

I own the BDP-83 but it has a similar setup menu; let me address this piece by piece:



tripplej said:


> Audio Format Setup:
> Secondary Audio: off
> HDMI Audio: Auto


Leave HDMI Audio set to BITSTREAM. 



> Coaxial/Optical Output: Bitstream
> SACD output: Auto


Leave SACD set to DSD.



> HDCD Decoding: On
> 
> Audio Processing:
> Speaker Configuration
> Crossover: 80 hz
> Dynamic range Control:Auto
> DTS: Neo6: Auto
> Output Volume: Variable
> Power On Volume: Last
> Max Volume: 100
> A/V Sync: 0


Wait a minute -- are you connected to your NAD receiver via HDMI out of the OPPO or analog?


----------



## tripplej

Hi Osage, yes, I have the oppo connected to the NAD T-777 receiver via hdmi.

I don't see the lip sync issue all the time.. It is just every now and then it is a few mili seconds faster then the lip movement is. I can ignore it but I do notice it when it shows up. The rest of the family don't notice or don't really care. 

The visuals are amazing. The samsung 75 inch is just wow that is all I can say.. 

If I can fine tune the audio a bit (not too much), that would make it perfect.

I may have to check my NAD T-777 settings as well. I am all new to both units so not sure exactly where the problem lays.


----------



## Mike0206

tripplej said:


> Hi Osage, yes, I have the oppo connected to the NAD T-777 receiver via hdmi. I don't see the lip sync issue all the time.. It is just every now and then it is a few mili seconds faster then the lip movement is. I can ignore it but I do notice it when it shows up. The rest of the family don't notice or don't really care. The visuals are amazing. The samsung 75 inch is just wow that is all I can say.. If I can fine tune the audio a bit (not too much), that would make it perfect. I may have to check my NAD T-777 settings as well. I am all new to both units so not sure exactly where the problem lays.


 there should be an audio delay setting on your AVR that will allow you to sync it manually. Check that out and adjust as needed from 0-200 milliseconds and you should be good.


----------



## tripplej

Mike0206 said:


> there should be an audio delay setting on your AVR that will allow you to sync it manually. Check that out and adjust as needed from 0-200 milliseconds and you should be good.


Thanks for the details. I will give this a try as well.

With all my equipment being new (new tv, new receiver, new blu ray), it is hard to pinpoint exactly where the problem is and where to go to fix it..


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> Hi Osage, yes, I have the oppo connected to the NAD T-777 receiver via hdmi.
> 
> I don't see the lip sync issue all the time.. It is just every now and then it is a few mili seconds faster then the lip movement is. I can ignore it but I do notice it when it shows up. The rest of the family don't notice or don't really care.
> 
> The visuals are amazing. The samsung 75 inch is just wow that is all I can say..
> 
> If I can fine tune the audio a bit (not too much), that would make it perfect.
> 
> I may have to check my NAD T-777 settings as well. I am all new to both units so not sure exactly where the problem lays.


Yeah, check the receiver's menu for a Lip Sync feature -- my Onkyo has it in the setup menu under "Misc," though its strange that you're getting such an issue. In all the years I'm running my combination of gear -- all connected via HDMI -- I've never experienced a lip sync problem.

Okay, so make sure in your OPPO that HDMI AUDIO is set to BITSTREAM, not AUTO, and SACD is set to DSD. Also, in the HDMI menu of the player, set DEEP COLOR to 36-bit and leave DE-INTERLACING and CUE CORRECTION to AUTO. If you email OPPO, they can tell you what your Samsung's COLOR SPACE setting should be set to; in my case, it was 4:4:4...


----------



## tripplej

Cool. thanks once again for the details. I already went to the oppo and put in bitstream for hdmi audio and DSD for SACD.. My kids want to watch "The Sound of Music" later tonight so will see if that improves anything.. If further adjustments are needed will do more tweaking so to speak. Thanks all to the suggestions. I feel I am very close.. Just something "minor" that needs adjusting.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Wish I could be there, in person, to help you adjust all these things, Joe...always makes things so much easier...

_Your kids_ wanna watch _Sound of Music?_ :blink: I, myself, with film journalism and film school training under my proverbial belt, had a hard time keeping my eyes open for that one...

With regard to the Deep Color and Color Space settings on the OPPO -- the company recommends both of these are adjusted to "36-bit" and whatever the native sampling of your display rates at, respectively. For my Sony, the correct Color Space setting was "4:4:4" but yours may be different...contact them via email about your Samsung model...

BTW -- got a hold of _Paranoia_ on standard DVD to review, and will post my thoughts in the movies section of the forum (based on the film's rating; if it's PG-13 we're good to go). I recently watched some Blu-rays but were unable to review them here due to their ratings, including _2 Guns_, _Elysium_ and _We're the Millers_...


----------



## tripplej

Thanks Osage once again. I will see how "the sound of music" goes with the lip sync issue. I suspect it should be better with the minor tweaks that I have done so far.


----------



## Osage_Winter

No problem, JJJ.


----------



## tripplej

Just to report back the details. The blu ray copy of "the sound of music" was way beyond my expectations. Just incredible visuals. 

In regards to audio, it is done in 7.1. However the lip sync issue was still there. Over the next few days I will have more free time to play with the oppo settings as well as the Nad settings. I am positive I have something wrong someplace. Just a matter of trial and error to fix it. 

Worse case will get tv calibrated and have the guy look at the lip sync issue as well.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Yes, Joe, I am almost positive your lip sync issues can be resolved from somewhere within the NAD receiver...

Happy Holidays. :wave:


----------



## tripplej

Thanks Osage. I did email Oppo and they stated the following:

""Under Audio Processing select A/V Sync. Add 20 to 30ms and see if this resolve your errors.""

I will give this a try.. After oppo, I will go to NAD and tweak there as well. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sonnie

Everything was fine with my 105 until I updated to the latest firmware a couple of weeks ago... now I an experiencing about a 120 msec delay, which I adjust out with my Onkyo 5509.

My thinking is it has something to do with the firmware update, since it was not there before I updated. I will reach out to OPPO in a couple of days and see what they say.


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> Thanks Osage. I did email Oppo and they stated the following:
> 
> ""Under Audio Processing select A/V Sync. Add 20 to 30ms and see if this resolve your errors.""
> 
> I will give this a try.. After oppo, I will go to NAD and tweak there as well.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


Okay cool -- let me know how that works out...


----------



## Sonnie

We should not have to use sync correction... OPPO needs to release a firmware update to fix the error.


----------



## tripplej

Sonnie said:


> We should not have to use sync correction... OPPO needs to release a firmware update to fix the error.


I also would like a firmware update instead of manually tweaking it as they suggested to me.. 

I did give them my Samsung LED UN75F8000 model number.. But they only suggested to manually move the numbers.


I will try the settings they recommend later once I have more time from family Christmas obligations and I am able to "play" with the settings..


----------



## jmschnur

I found that HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 have different delays. When I had a problem with HDMI 1 I went to HDMI 2 for both video and audio which is always actuated since I use if for dsd. I use split with HDMI going straight to my pioneer 151 and HDMI 2 going to my Marantz 8801.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Sonnie said:


> We should not have to use sync correction... OPPO needs to release a firmware update to fix the error.


I agree, completely.


----------



## tripplej

I put on an "American Girl" DVD that my daughter got for Christmas. It has plenty of talking so it was a good movie to test the sync.. I put it at 20ms and it worked perfectly. 

I wonder if I have to sync for each movie?? I hope not..


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> I put on an "American Girl" DVD that my daughter got for Christmas. It has plenty of talking so it was a good movie to test the sync.. I put it at 20ms and it worked perfectly.
> 
> I wonder if I have to sync for each movie?? I hope not..


You really shouldn't have to play with the sync feature for each disc you put in -- that's beyond ridiculous. And I'm surprised at what OPPO said about the color space in terms of their response of "we recommend 4:4:4 for most displays..." (per your PM); they definitely gave me an answer about what MY display natively samples at, and it happened to be 4:4:4...but YOUR display may be different...

Perhaps I'll reach out to them for you -- I need to ask them a question about my DVD upconversion performance on my BDP-83 anyway...:T


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> You really shouldn't have to play with the sync feature for each disc you put in -- that's beyond ridiculous. And I'm surprised at what OPPO said about the color space in terms of their response of "we recommend 4:4:4 for most displays..." (per your PM); they definitely gave me an answer about what MY display natively samples at, and it happened to be 4:4:4...but YOUR display may be different...
> 
> Perhaps I'll reach out to them for you -- I need to ask them a question about my DVD upconversion performance on my BDP-83 anyway...:T


Much appreciate it Osage.. I did go to my NAD and hit the display option, I do see it as showing 4:4:4.. So, maybe that is the "default" setting.. Not sure.. But it did show up..


----------



## Erin H

Peter Loeser said:


> Response from OPPO tech support
> Still seems odd that it would be so noticeable for some and not at all for others :scratch:


I appreciate you posting this information.

I have recently been debating whether or not to bypass my AVR and just let the Oppo handle the preamp stage. The AVR just seems like overkill, given I have my own amps (crown) and DSP (rane rpm88). I figure selling the AVR would free up some funds and cover the Oppo. But with your post and subsequent replies, I'm a bit apprehensive. 

To any one else running the Oppo as a dedicated pre-amp, what are your thoughts? Have any of you guys noticed the same issue?

I'm wondering, in my case, if this is a concern as the Oppo's outputs would run in to the Rane RPM88 before going straight to the amps. And the Rane, among numerous other things, can act as a big-boy line converter from unbalanced input to balanced output.

My hunch is it has more to do with gain structure than lack of line filtering. Where a pro-amp would like more input voltage than typical line level can provide, so the attenuation pot is put at wide open, thus exposing more noise floor of the system's components.


----------



## asere

I asked the company if it would be worth getting the Oppo for better picture quality and below is their reply.
I don't know if it's worth a buy then!

If you will be using the player to playback Blu-ray media, then the difference between the devices will be minimal. The benefit of our players is that they support a lot of user generated media such as FLAC and WAV audio files, MKV and m2ts/ts video files, and they do an excellent job de-interlacing and scaling DVD media.


----------



## jmschnur

asere said:


> I asked the company if it would be worth getting the Oppo for better picture quality and below is their reply. I don't know if it's worth a buy then! If you will be using the player to playback Blu-ray media, then the difference between the devices will be minimal. The benefit of our players is that they support a lot of user generated media such as FLAC and WAV audio files, MKV and m2ts/ts video files, and they do an excellent job de-interlacing and scaling DVD media.


I find a big difference for viewing my fios based tv. I set my fios DVr to output native. I then go from the fios 7232 to the back input of the oppo 103. The Oppo up concerts the 720p or 1080i signal from the fios box and sends it to my tv for video and my Marantz for soun prcocessing.

The video is much improved this way rather than sending the fios signals to the Marantz. I use HDMI for all connections.


----------



## Mike0206

What marantz receiver do you have? I'm doing the same thing with my Fios box into my 103d but then for simplifying all connections and so I can use the AVR's OSD (marantz sr6007) I have the 103d going into my AVR and then monitor 1 to my display. Hooking it up this way allows the use of darbee processing to my AVR for a monitor 1 and monitor 2 output to say a projector. On Fios tv the 0ppo's upconversion has made a huge difference for this content for me as well. HUGE! For blu-ray content the picture seems to have more pop and detail even with processing off but that might have something to do with the adjustments that can be made in oppo's settings menu like color space and deep color adjustments. I don't think many people would be disappointed in purchasing an oppo over another cheaper blu-ray even if it is said to be the same quality on blu-ray. I purchased the Sony S-790 and it looked nice picture wise but the build quality was horrendous! If nothing else the Oppo 103/103D is worth it's weight in gold on build quality alone.


----------



## jmschnur

I have a 8801 prepro that then goes to my amps.

I do have a DARBEE off of the Marantz so I can choose one or the other route to my Kuro 151.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I asked the company if it would be worth getting the Oppo for better picture quality and below is their reply.
> I don't know if it's worth a buy then!
> 
> If you will be using the player to playback Blu-ray media, then the difference between the devices will be minimal. The benefit of our players is that they support a lot of user generated media such as FLAC and WAV audio files, MKV and m2ts/ts video files, and they do an excellent job de-interlacing and scaling DVD media.


They're right, and is the usual reply I get from them when discussing such matters; their players do an outstanding job with upconvering DVDs (I know -- I play a TON of them with my BDP-83) and as far as Blu-ray playback, I really couldn't tell a difference between my OPPO and my previous Panasonic DMP-BD10A...


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> They're right, and is the usual reply I get from them when discussing such matters; their players do an outstanding job with upconvering DVDs (I know -- I play a TON of them with my BDP-83) and as far as Blu-ray playback, I really couldn't tell a difference between my OPPO and my previous Panasonic DMP-BD10A...


I still watch more dvd than bluray but I don't know if spending $500 would be worth it just for dvd alone. For me it would have to load super fast and really notice a major difference in picture quality and audio.


----------



## Mike0206

Well the Oppo does seem to load faster than the ps3 and my samsung blu ray. Hard to tell if it loaded faster than the Sony S790 I had for a few days. I will say the audio section in the oppo to me is phenomenal. SACD's sound superb! Blu ray quality is blu ray quality but there are some small things the oppo does that videophiles will appreciate. It's 24fps ability is better than my ps3 for sure. It's very smooth. Upconversion is probably the best out there for DVD and other SD content. The only thing that is yet to be determined is how well the upscaling to 4k works. I'm sure though that the oppo looks as good as anything in that department if not better.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I still watch more dvd than bluray but I don't know if spending $500 would be worth it just for dvd alone. For me it would have to load super fast and really notice a major difference in picture quality and audio.


You have to think about it; for me, personally, the upgrade price would be/is worth it because we still watch a considerable amount of standard definition media and own a formidable collection that I'm not replacing any time soon. I will tell you this with regard to "difference in picture quality" -- when I went from my first-generation Panasonic DMP-BD10A player to the OPPO, the difference in picture quality with upscaled DVD media was NIGHT AND DAY (the picture quality on the Panasonic was almost unwatchable with DVD). And it wasn't subtle, at all. On the audio front, I'm connected digitally via HDMI so there was no "difference" there between the two players...


----------



## asere

I might get the 103 one day since I still do watch standard dvds.


----------



## B- one

The Oppo is a great player things I like the most are build quality, load times,quietness and firmware updates happen quite regularly to keep things running. We bought the Samsung F-8500 this year and it's got an outstanding picture, but to be honest a display around half the price properly calibrated I'm not sure I could tell the difference or not. Do you know anyone nearby who may let you try out there's?


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> The Oppo is a great player things I like the most are build quality, load times,quietness and firmware updates happen quite regularly to keep things running. We bought the Samsung F-8500 this year and it's got an outstanding picture, but to be honest a display around half the price properly calibrated I'm not sure I could tell the difference or not. Do you know anyone nearby who may let you try out there's?


No I wish I knew someone with an Oppo that lives near me.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Asere,

Where are you located? 

Honestly, though, you CAN'T go wrong with an OPPO for all around Blu-ray and DVD playback; I really think you'll appreciate the OPPO's DVD upscaling especially on those old horror DVDs I know you still have around T) and I think you'll find these decks are worth their asking prices...


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Asere,
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> Honestly, though, you CAN'T go wrong with an OPPO for all around Blu-ray and DVD playback; I really think you'll appreciate the OPPO's DVD upscaling especially on those old horror DVDs I know you still have around T) and I think you'll find these decks are worth their asking prices...


I live in Fort Worth, TX.
I am sure one day I'll pull the trigger and get an Oppo. Once I have an interest in something it's hard for me to let go. The price is what is holding me back. 
But one day, one day I'll get one lol!


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I live in Fort Worth, TX.
> I am sure one day I'll pull the trigger and get an Oppo. Once I have an interest in something it's hard for me to let go. The price is what is holding me back.
> But one day, one day I'll get one lol!


Yeah, I'm a bit too far to let ya see how my player performs in your theater...otherwise, I'd definitely demo it for you! :T


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit too far to let ya see how my player performs in your theater...otherwise, I'd definitely demo it for you! :T


Thank you for the offer. Hopefully one day I'll own one and I'll share my thoughts with you.


----------



## Savjac

Osage_Winter said:


> Okay, so make sure in your OPPO that HDMI AUDIO is set to BITSTREAM, not AUTO, and SACD is set to DSD.


I know I am coming to the party a bit late, but I think that this option should not always be used. One of the features of the Oppos is that they have excellent onboard audio decoding, often times much better than the AVR or processor that is being fed. Accordingly, one should experiment with bitstream vs pcm using their own equipment as you may stumble on a happy accident by not letting the AVR do the decoding.

Second, remember that when using an HDMI connection for fine audio playback, almost always, the signal has to go through some sort of computer/processor in the AVR. This processing can be semi defeated by doing pure direct or something similar, however, it is still running through some digital processing. The best, imo, way to hook up an Oppo for best audio reproduction us to run rca cables from the back of the oppo to the 7.1 ext inputs on the back of the AVR. This holds true even for only 2 channel. This way you are getting the best the Oppo has to offer AND you bypass any decoding within the AVR/Processor. I thing you would be pleasantly surprised especially with SACD or DVD-A. This will work for movies as well should you choose especially if one of the newer Oppo units are in the house and is connected to an older AVR/Processor, the differences can be huge.


----------



## Mike0206

I have mine hooked up with both HDMI and the 7.1 analog outs to my Marantz and I must say it is really hard to notice any difference in movies when I switch input source on my AVR from HDMI to 7.1 multi CH IN. Although I must say the difference in music is more noticeable on a CD or SACD. There is just a bit more warmth and naturalness if you will when selecting analog input as opposed to HDMI.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Savjac said:


> I know I am coming to the party a bit late, but I think that this option should not always be used. One of the features of the Oppos is that they have excellent onboard audio decoding, often times much better than the AVR or processor that is being fed. Accordingly, one should experiment with bitstream vs pcm using their own equipment as you may stumble on a happy accident by not letting the AVR do the decoding.
> 
> Second, remember that when using an HDMI connection for fine audio playback, almost always, the signal has to go through some sort of computer/processor in the AVR. This processing can be semi defeated by doing pure direct or something similar, however, it is still running through some digital processing. The best, imo, way to hook up an Oppo for best audio reproduction us to run rca cables from the back of the oppo to the 7.1 ext inputs on the back of the AVR. This holds true even for only 2 channel. This way you are getting the best the Oppo has to offer AND you bypass any decoding within the AVR/Processor. I thing you would be pleasantly surprised especially with SACD or DVD-A. This will work for movies as well should you choose especially if one of the newer Oppo units are in the house and is connected to an older AVR/Processor, the differences can be huge.


Almost always if one has an AVR that decodes the lossless formats -- well, any formats for that matter -- it's preferred to let the processor in the receiver do the work because it accounts for bass management, delays, etc. (this can be accomplished in the source device as well via the speaker setup menu if one is using analog outs or connected digitally but instructing the player to output LPCM over HDMI etc., but it's normally much more complicated to do so.) As such, I was specifically instructed by OPPO's support team that IF the player is connected to an AVR that can decode TrueHD and Master Audio (and lower lossy variants) the HDMI AUDIO selection should always be set to BITSTREAM, not AUTO -- it's a matter of whether the AVR has the ability to decode those new formats or not that the company suggests this setting and why I suggested it to him.


----------



## Savjac

Understood Osage, but remember, the Oppo is a special kind of machine in that it is built not only to support the newest formats, play as many types of discs and music formats as possible, and it can be updated via the internet as often as needed. In other words it will not easily go out of style. 

Most modern receivers can also be updated but due to a lack of wireless access, many are not. Further, the Oppo is oft times outfitted with better dacs and ancillary equipment than the average receiver will have. Not always to be sure, but a good bit of the time. My Oppo allows for tailoring of of signals to various channels such as crossover and LFE and I would guess yours does as well.

But I guess the confusion lies in the thought from my point of view is that the raw output of the Oppo for music being fed by analog cables to the ext bypass inputs in a receiver can sound much better than shooting the same source to the receiver via hdmi. This signal is much cleaner imo as I had mentioned almost all AVR's have too much internal processing and it can booger up the sound. Try it with a really good cd, sacd, dvd-a or even using the Oppo as a streaming device or playing movies, you may be surprised. 

The PS3 does it this way and the image and sound coming from that machine as updated by Sony has remained as good as most anything out there and yes it outputs the signal allowing the PS3 to decode. 

Try it, if you dont like the sound, easy enough to go back.


----------



## Osage_Winter

I'm sure there's something to be said about the OPPOs' analog-out performance (thereby letting the more "premium" audiophile-esque parts do their thing -- especially in their "Special Edition" versions) as I have heard nothing but good things about it; I don't personally have the experience using these decks via analog connections, being that I've always connected my video sources digitally. I do have, in my separate two channel rig, my Marantz CD changer connected via its analog outs but that's a discussion for another time zone and area of the forum...:blink:

The only point I was trying to make, Jack, was that for HIS particular situation, IF he's connected digitally via HDMI to get those bitstreams over to his AVR, the recommended setting there is BITSTREAM, not AUTO...:T


----------



## Savjac

I am trying, subtly of course, to offer a better sound for those interested. Even you Osage, just try it, all it takes is a few minutes and some good tunes. Not necessarily a movie, I use the hdmi to pass movies myself, its just easier and the sound improvement is, imo, not needed, the differences are not that large.
For those who use the Oppo as a main music provider, try the bypass way, it is really good and will most certainly have a sound edge over the hdmi and most stand alone cd players, yes, even the Marantz changer. 

Trust Jack lddude:


----------



## asere

Right now my TV is hooked up to the hdmi OUT of the receiver and the BD player to the receivers other hdmi and Directv to the other hdmi. In other worths they all connect straight to the receiver.
If I get the Oppo do I do it different? For example do I connect the TV to the Oppos hdmi IN and the Oppos hdmi OUT to the reciever and Directv to the reciever or Oppos hdmi OUT?


----------



## Mike0206

I have my Oppo hooked up to AVR via HDMI 1 out. I hook my Verizon Fios up to the Oppo's HDMI input in back. Video and audio for movies and tv is passed through to AVR via HDMI 1 and then my AVR HDMI monitor out to tv. I have the 7.1 analog out from oppo connected to my AVR 7.1 multi channel input and I use that setup for SACD or cd or whatever music content I have. It will use the connection to do a 2 ch stereo down mix as well for those 2 channel audio moments


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Right now my TV is hooked up to the hdmi OUT of the receiver and the BD player to the receivers other hdmi and Directv to the other hdmi. In other worths they all connect straight to the receiver.
> If I get the Oppo do I do it different? For example do I connect the TV to the Oppos hdmi IN and the Oppos hdmi OUT to the reciever and Directv to the reciever or Oppos hdmi OUT?


You hook it up as you have it now (which is the way I have my system connected too)...that is, HDMI IN from all your sources into the receiver, then ONE HDMI OUT from the receiver to the TV for video...


----------



## Osage_Winter

Savjac said:


> I am trying, subtly of course, to offer a better sound for those interested. Even you Osage, just try it, all it takes is a few minutes and some good tunes. Not necessarily a movie, I use the hdmi to pass movies myself, its just easier and the sound improvement is, imo, not needed, the differences are not that large.
> For those who use the Oppo as a main music provider, try the bypass way, it is really good and will most certainly have a sound edge over the hdmi and most stand alone cd players, yes, even the Marantz changer.
> 
> Trust Jack lddude:


I DO have my Marantz changer hooked up via its analog outs to my Onkyo 8555 stereo receiver...:scratch:


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> You hook it up as you have it now (which is the way I have my system connected too)...that is, HDMI IN from all your sources into the receiver, then ONE HDMI OUT from the receiver to the TV for video...


Sounds good.. Thank you!


----------



## Osage_Winter

No worries.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Mike0206 said:


> I have my Oppo hooked up to AVR via HDMI 1 out. I hook my Verizon Fios up to the Oppo's HDMI input in back. Video and audio for movies and tv is passed through to AVR via HDMI 1 and then my AVR HDMI monitor out to tv. I have the 7.1 analog out from oppo connected to my AVR 7.1 multi channel input and I use that setup for SACD or cd or whatever music content I have. It will use the connection to do a 2 ch stereo down mix as well for those 2 channel audio moments


Any current pics of your system, Mike? How do you like your Marantz AVR?


----------



## Mike0206

No pics with the Oppo on display yet but hopefully I'll post pics sooner than later when I pull the trigger on subs (either DIY or dual PSA xv15's) I have the Marantz SR6007 and I do like it a lot. Thinking about upgrading to an AVR with xt32 but I really don't need to at this time. System sounds great to me especially with the oppo since I can play SACD's again.


----------



## Mike0206

Here's a horrible pic of it


----------



## Osage_Winter

It can even be pics of the system without the OPPO...:clap:


----------



## Savjac

Osage_Winter said:


> I DO have my Marantz changer hooked up via its analog outs to my Onkyo 8555 stereo receiver...:scratch:


Not the Marantz Osage, the Oppo. 
Ohh and where are the photos of your set up, it sounds tasty and everybody is showing theirs so now its your turn :T


----------



## Osage_Winter

Savjac said:


> Not the Marantz Osage, the Oppo.


This was the message I was replying to, Jack:



> I am trying, subtly of course, to offer a better sound for those interested. Even you Osage, just try it, all it takes is a few minutes and some good tunes. Not necessarily a movie, I use the hdmi to pass movies myself, its just easier and the sound improvement is, imo, not needed, the differences are not that large.
> For those who use the Oppo as a main music provider, try the bypass way, it is really good and will most certainly have a sound edge over the hdmi and most stand alone cd players, *yes, even the Marantz changer.*


and so I thought you were telling me to try the Marantz changer via its analog out...now that I looked closer at your statement, I see you were referring to trying the OPPO... 



> Ohh and where are the photos of your set up, it sounds tasty and everybody is showing theirs so now its your turn :T


Working on it, my friend; photography isn't my strong suit so I have to get some good snaps of the stuff first...

Speaking of which -- where are _your_ system photos? :foottap:


----------



## Osage_Winter

Mike0206 said:


> View attachment 45814
> 
> 
> Here's a horrible pic of it


Thank you!

That's not a bad picture at all; wish I could get a better look at the Marantz and your TV though...


----------



## Mike0206

Osage_Winter said:


> Thank you! That's not a bad picture at all; wish I could get a better look at the Marantz and your TV though...


 I will get a better pic soon. Promise!


----------



## Osage_Winter

Mike0206 said:


> I will get a better pic soon. Promise!


:bigsmile: :T :clap: :clap:


----------



## Savjac

Osage_Winter said:


> Working on it, my friend; photography isn't my strong suit so I have to get some good snaps of the stuff first...
> 
> Speaking of which -- where are _your_ system photos? :foottap:


 all you need is a phone OW. We do not need Ansel Adams quality. I did post mine some time ago and what a awful room it is.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Savjac said:


> all you need is a phone OW. We do not need Ansel Adams quality. I did post mine some time ago and what a awful room it is.


LOL...I know all I need is a phone but trust me -- with my Samsung phone and its terrible camera quality, you won't be able to make out a single thing it's so poor...:sarcastic:

Where are your pics -- what area of the forum?


----------



## antennahead

Long time lurker first time poster here, I believe. Very nice site! I've read through this thread and have a question, please. I have a DV-983H that I've used for years as my standard DVD go to player for the great picture quality. I have a very large library that won't be upgraded to Blu Ray. The 983 is starting to give me trouble and I'm considering going to a one player solution (eliminating an inexpensive blu ray player and the 983) via the BDP-103. My question is this: For those of you with experience with both OPPO players, how does the 103s standard DVD QDEO picture quality compare with the 983s ABT solution? I've read elsewhere that the 983 has the edge, but the QDEO processing is highly respected as well. Am I splitting hairs here? I've heard the 983 ABT is marginally sharper. I would be upscaling the signal to 1080P. The QDEO noise reduction and De-interlacing capabilities looks outstanding. Thanks in advance for your replies!

John


----------



## asere

Just bought the 103 I hope its as good like the rave reviews here.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Just bought the 103 I hope its as good like the rave reviews here.


 Congrats! I've always wanted an Oppo Blu-Ray player and someday hope to add one to my setup.


----------



## kiss999

Buy the BDP-93 and save your money.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Congrats! I've always wanted an Oppo Blu-Ray player and someday hope to add one to my setup.


Thank you! I've been tempted to cancel the order with Amazon because $550 is a lot for a player but at the same time I do look forward to enjoy a such a nice player.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Thank you! I've been tempted to cancel the order with Amazon because $550 is a lot for a player but at the same time I do look forward to enjoy a such a nice player.


 That's one of those buys that won't be obsolete anytime soon. I'd personally find it a justifiable purchase if I didn't own a PS4.


----------



## totalcomfort

asere said:


> Just bought the 103 I hope its as good like the rave reviews here.


IT is and you are going to love it. I just got mine a few days ago, and WOW the sound and picture quality is 
is way beyond anything else I have ever owned. :clap:


----------



## asere

totalcomfort said:


> IT is and you are going to love it. I just got mine a few days ago, and WOW the sound and picture quality is
> is way beyond anything else I have ever owned. :clap:


Good to hear that


----------



## B- one

totalcomfort said:


> IT is and you are going to love it. I just got mine a few days ago, and WOW the sound and picture quality is is way beyond anything else I have ever owned. :clap:


 +1 the finish and quality are superb! Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## B- one

If forgot to mention, wait till you unpack it. It's just another level of there quality!


----------



## asere

Ok guys so I chickened out and canceled the order for the 103. The money was the deciding factor. I keep wondering how much more will it improve the image.
I might get crazy and reorder though.


----------



## bkeeler10

I wouldn't expect an improvement in video quality for blu ray discs on the Oppo vs any other decent blu ray player. It seems to be commonly accepted that all blu ray players are essentially identical when it comes to video quality from blu ray.

It does have about the best upconversion for non-HD sources though, which is beneficial if you watch a lot of DVDs, for example.


----------



## asere

bkeeler10 said:


> I wouldn't expect an improvement in video quality for blu ray discs on the Oppo vs any other decent blu ray player. It seems to be commonly accepted that all blu ray players are essentially identical when it comes to video quality from blu ray.
> 
> It does have about the best upconversion for non-HD sources though, which is beneficial if you watch a lot of DVDs, for example.


Oppo told me the improvement for dvd would be about 5% and even though I watch dvds I thought it would be too much cash for a slight improvement.


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> Oppo told me the improvement for dvd would be about 5% and even though I watch dvds I thought it would be too much cash for a slight improvement.


 Cudo's to them for honesty anyway.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Cudo's to them for honesty anyway.


Yeah that I consider excellent customer service to begin with.


----------



## asere

Haha! You want to know how crazy I am. I just ordered the 103D after canceling the previous order for the 103.
I knew I couldn't resist lol!


----------



## B- one

asere said:


> Haha! You want to know how crazy I am. I just ordered the 103D after canceling the previous order for the 103. I knew I couldn't resist lol!


Now you're making me wonder how much better that would be! Not really besides I can't buy anything home theater until the house is paid off!


----------



## asere

B- one said:


> Now you're making me wonder how much better that would be! Not really besides I can't buy anything home theater until the house is paid off!


I know its very expensive. I ended up getting it because I get no interest charges if paid in 12 months.


----------



## bkeeler10

Well the Darbee processing will be interesting no doubt. Lots of people like it.

Couldn't just spend $500, had to spend $600 eh?!


----------



## asere

bkeeler10 said:


> Well the Darbee processing will be interesting no doubt. Lots of people like it.
> 
> Couldn't just spend $500, had to spend $600 eh?!


I figured what's $100 more. If I got the one without Darbee I would always wonder what I could be missing but honestly I hope I made a good choice. 
Making payments or not its still quite a bit of cash.


----------



## asere

Savjac said:


> I know I am coming to the party a bit late, but I think that this option should not always be used. One of the features of the Oppos is that they have excellent onboard audio decoding, often times much better than the AVR or processor that is being fed. Accordingly, one should experiment with bitstream vs pcm using their own equipment as you may stumble on a happy accident by not letting the AVR do the decoding.
> 
> Second, remember that when using an HDMI connection for fine audio playback, almost always, the signal has to go through some sort of computer/processor in the AVR. This processing can be semi defeated by doing pure direct or something similar, however, it is still running through some digital processing. The best, imo, way to hook up an Oppo for best audio reproduction us to run rca cables from the back of the oppo to the 7.1 ext inputs on the back of the AVR. This holds true even for only 2 channel. This way you are getting the best the Oppo has to offer AND you bypass any decoding within the AVR/Processor. I thing you would be pleasantly surprised especially with SACD or DVD-A. This will work for movies as well should you choose especially if one of the newer Oppo units are in the house and is connected to an older AVR/Processor, the differences can be huge.


If I experiment with Oppo's onboard audio decoding since it will be PCM the receiver will not display any HD Master, Truehd etc but the quality for PCM should be the same or perhaps better?


----------



## JBrax

asere said:


> If I experiment with Oppo's onboard audio decoding since it will be PCM the receiver will not display any HD Master, Truehd etc but the quality for PCM should be the same or perhaps better?


 There shouldn't be any difference.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> There shouldn't be any difference.


 +1


----------



## Rod2486

Probably been beat to death, but what are the main advantages I will see going to the OPPO from my Samsung 5900 blu ray?


----------



## weevil6772

I moved from a samsung bdp-5500 and have to say my oppo looks, sounds, and plays better. Was really on the fence about paying double for another blu-ray player but the features and fact that this thing looks and feels like it's well worth it's cost. I noticed a much better picture on the oppo and faster load times myself.


----------

